# Maglite XL200



## Robin24k (Jun 11, 2011)

The light was first previewed at SHOT 2011 (there's a thread about it in CPFMP), and it combines the XL100's modes with the XL50's click sequence. Accelerometer is still used for brightness/strobe adjustment. The stored brightness setting applies to all modes, including Nite Lite (XL100's Nite Lite always returns to 100%).



​


Here's the link to my review: Maglite XL200 Review on LED-Resource.

Probably the highest performance 3AAA light so far...performance is comparable to many rechargeable flashlights, including the Streamlight Strion LED and Pelican 7060. 

172 ANSI lumens
Cree XP-G LED
890mA (tailcap, NiMH)
1h runtime on NiMH before dimming
Beam is smooth with good spill, more flood than throw
MSRP is $59.99. The XL200 is targeted at the sporting goods market and won't be replacing the XL100, so it won't be sold at Home Depot or Target. Bass Pro, Zbattery, and Amazon will be starting to sell it within a couple weeks.

I have found my next EDC light. :thumbsup:

*Runtime Test*







Interesting to note is that after 12 minutes of runtime, the XL200 reduces output to 50%.






If the XL200 is operated with an 80% duty cycle (12 minutes on, 3 minutes off), maximum output is maintained for a shorter amount of time.


----------



## WriteAway (Jun 11, 2011)

Sounds like a solid improvement in performance over my XL50. Now if they could only get the accessories geared up for the XL line! It will be on my to-get list...


----------



## StandardBattery (Jun 11, 2011)

Interesting light, sounds like a good move. I still see some issues. Once locked out, it appears the flashlight is dead, so if the person that picks it up is not familar with the light they might get very frustrated. On the XL-100 even opening up the light will not disable the lock out; it's easy to forget that it has been enabled when you have a lot of lights. A better lockout system would atleast do a short duration flash to indicate it is locked out. I'm not sure what the best answer to this issue is yet, but I'm not a big fan of the electronic lockout. A better lockout that removes the parasidic drain is to loosen the tail-cap, but you have to turn it quite loose which may be problematic depending on how the light is being stowed.

I'll be interested if the light uses a little more radius to go from low-to-high. it was a bit too tight on the XL-100 I found.

The review is a good summary but a little too enthusiastic. This light hardly "rivals" the current CR123A lights, and contrary to the statement _"with a stunning 172 lumens of output", _the output is decent, and very decent for 3xAAA, but no longer stunning when it comes to pocket flashlights. A ZebraLight SC600 is 'stunning'. 

The "with memory" statements in the summary "Pros" column should be in a "subjective" column, to me the memory is a definite "Con". The Plastic window should also be in the summary as subjective, leaning towards a Con. It's not clear if the max 172 lumens is an ANSI measurement, or something else. The lifetime warranty is interesting, as they won't even be making these LEDs in a few years, so I'm guessing it will amount to a refund or replacement with what ever is current.

It still does not seem like a good EDC for a flashaholic, but it will probbaly help get more powerful lights into the hands of the average consumer.


----------



## Csp203 (Jun 11, 2011)

Any word on the min-mag with the xp-g?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Robin24k (Jun 12, 2011)

StandardBattery said:


> It's not clear if the max 172 lumens is an ANSI measurement, or something else.


It's ANSI FL-1, Maglite sends their lights to a third party lab for testing.


----------



## Derek Dean (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks for the thoughtful review, Robin. I still have the 3 D cell Maglite my brother gave me in 1979. It's not all that bright, but it still works perfectly and seems to run forever on a set of batteries, and let me tell you...... that light has been severely abused, not on purpose, but just through the course of being an around-the-house and in-the-car light for 30+ years. 

Even though I've never been a fan of the 3xAAA format, I'm happy to see Maglite putting some interesting new products out there. I hope these are good sellers for them, and I'll be interested to see if these new additions can live up to the Maglite reputation for extreme reliability. 

By the way, that's a very nice website .


----------



## ebow86 (Jun 21, 2011)

Adding the blinking modes was unnecessary and only adds confusion to non flashaholics and annoyance to those who find the modes worthless.


----------



## Robin24k (Jun 21, 2011)

The blinking modes don't really get in the way because the light stays constant on until you stop clicking. If you don't use signal or SOS, you won't need to click more than three times.


----------



## ScaryFatKidGT (Jun 21, 2011)

Like I said in another thread I'd rather have a 172 lumen XL50 with 3 modes of brightness and hold for strobe


----------



## WoodMan (Jun 21, 2011)

ebow86 said:


> Adding the blinking modes was unnecessary and only adds confusion to non flashaholics and annoyance to those who find the modes worthless.



A constant, and in my mind unwarranted, criticism of the XL100 was that the blinking modes were too difficult to access. With the XL200 the criticism seems to be that the blinking modes are too accessible. Seems like a manufacturer can't win around here!


----------



## ringzero (Jun 21, 2011)

Thanks for another nice review, Robin24k.

Very interesting light with an amazing UI. A little too big for EDC for me, but I'll probably get one anyway.

My favorite features are the memory and the lockout - just an outstanding design.

Maybe I missed it, but don't see in your review - how low will this light go?

Who would have believed just a few years back that Mag would be releasing a light as advanced as this?

Unfortunately, there are those on CPF who just won't give Mag a break no matter what.

Doesn't matter what models Mag releases, now or in the future.

Doesn't matter how good a warranty Mag offers.

Doesn't matter that you can walk in and buy one off the shelf, all across the USA.

Unfortunately, Mag Derangement Syndrome seems rather common on CPF. ;>

.


----------



## Robin24k (Jun 21, 2011)

The low mode is 8%, so it should be 14 lumens.


----------



## ScaryFatKidGT (Jun 21, 2011)

ringzero said:


> Thanks for another nice review, Robin24k.
> 
> Very interesting light with an amazing UI. A little too big for EDC for me, but I'll probably get one anyway.
> 
> ...


lol I got a XL50 I just don't like the shaking and overly complicated 1 button UI on the 100 and 200.


----------



## ringzero (Jun 21, 2011)

Robin24k said:


> The low mode is 8%, so it should be 14 lumens.



Thanks, Robin24k.

Wish they'd have made that low a bit lower, maybe 2 percent yielding 3 to 4 lumens.

14 lumens is OK for a general utility light, but this light is intended for use in the great outdoors where a lower low level would be appreciated by many users.

.


----------



## CarpentryHero (Jun 21, 2011)

Not sure if this is a step in the right direction or a lateral step to push triple AAA lights. 
I like that they've stepped up the brightness, but three User Interfaces in the same size format in a company that prefers to mass produce over keeping up with current technology ? I hope that they step up with a 2D cell maglite with 250 lumens or more. That'd give a better balance of runtime, brightness and throw. Or an XML light pushing 400-600 lumens.


----------



## Robin24k (Jul 9, 2011)

The three UI's is probably so that the XL50 could be an entry-level product, and my guess is that the XL100 be discontinued seeing that the XL200 is currently selling at the same price as the XL100.


----------



## Overclocker (Jul 10, 2011)

interesting light! i'm not buying it though but it's still interesting

how low does the NiteLite mode go? the 0.2lumen of my ZL SC60 is just about right for a night light, any brighter and it's not gonna work as such, and ZL says it would operate 41 days straight at 0.2 lumens so you practically don't need to turn if off.

in the end i think the 3xAAA is still a poor choice. the batt compartment space is mostly taken up by the battery carrier and air.

as for the argument that it's a consumer oriented light, the way i see it, triple As come in a pack of 4. the light needs 3. mismatch right there.

maglight should do a 2xAA instead


----------



## ringzero (Jul 10, 2011)

Overclocker said:


> in the end i think the 3xAAA is still a poor choice. the batt compartment space is mostly taken up by the battery carrier and air.
> 
> as for the argument that it's a consumer oriented light, the way i see it, triple As come in a pack of 4. the light needs 3. mismatch right there.
> 
> maglight should do a 2xAA instead






Mag already does 2AA lights, and is about to release another model.

The compact XL series is quite different than a traditional 2AA format - much nicer EDC for most people than a longer 2AA format light.

3AAA does seem an odd choice for a modern flashlight. 3AAA is most commonly used by the headlamp manufacturers, probably because of the smaller form factor of 3AAA over 2AA for an integrated headlamp. Also the better efficiency of a buck converter over a boost converter.

I'm guessing that Mag's original concept for the XL series was for a flashlight compact enough for comfortable pocket carry, but bright enough to make an average first time user say "WOW, this thing is bright!"

Typical customers of the Big Box stores - where most XL series lights will be sold -aren't all that hard to impress. ;>

Mag could have designed the XL series around 1AA format while keeping the overall compact form factor. Why Mag decided on 3AAA instead of 1AA, I don't know, but I'm guessing it may have to do with competing with similar lights in the Big Box stores.

At Lowes, for example, Mags are displayed on racks right next to Led Lensers. Top of the line Led Lenser flashlights sold at Lowes are 3AAA format and offer VERY bright hotspots. When I see a shopper at Lowes try out one of those Led Lensers, he is always impressed by the bright hotspot.

Now along comes Mag with a similar compact 3AAA format in the XL series. Undercuts the Led Lenser price by quite a bit, but still offers quite a respectable level of brightness.

The good news is that the 3AAA format won't be that bad for an average user - if the high output level is reserved for occasional use the cells seem to last a long time.

After using my Mag XL50 a fair amount, probably 30 minutes a day for over a month, it's still running on the original Duracell alkies that came with the light.

Low level is more than sufficient for walking around the yard and the neighborhood, so that's what gets used most of the time. Only an occasional burst of high level to spot things at a distance. Low level still seems just as bright as with new cells.

High still produces a bright hotspot with throw maybe not quite as good as with new cells, but not far off. Still projects a bright hotspot out past the boundaries of my back yard (over a hundred feet) when I light up coons, possums, foxes, and other critters. 

I think the Mag XL series, especially the lower priced XL50 model, will be great lights for the average consumer who just wants a compact, bright light.

.


----------



## Overclocker (Jul 11, 2011)

ringzero said:


> Mag already does 2AA lights, and is about to release another model.
> 
> The compact XL series is quite different than a traditional 2AA format - much nicer EDC for most people than a longer 2AA format light.
> 
> ...




side by side 2xAA i mean


----------



## cplusplus (Jul 14, 2011)

Overpriced Why would anyone get this??? I'm finally happy to see that Maglite is finally shifting to Cree instead of Luxon though.


----------



## robostudent5000 (Jul 14, 2011)

Maybe Maglite LED enthusiasts should have their own sub-forum so that Mag LED haters would be discouraged from driving by and taking random shots on every Mag LED related thread. Members should be able to post about lights they like without having to defend themselves all the time. It feels like you guys get persecuted worse than everybody. (I count myself among the guilty.)


----------



## ringzero (Jul 14, 2011)

robostudent5000 said:


> Maybe Maglite LED enthusiasts should have their own sub-forum so that Mag LED haters would be discouraged from driving by and taking random shots on every Mag LED related thread. Members should be able to post about lights they like without having to defend themselves all the time. It feels like you guys get persecuted worse than everybody. (I count myself among the guilty.)




Not really necessary.

It's good that the haters post so forthrightly on Mag threads.

Readers of nearly any Mag thread can read the charming little screeds of the haters, then decide for themselves. Obvious haters are usually self defeating.

.


----------



## robostudent5000 (Jul 14, 2011)

whatever... maybe it's just me. 

i mean, i think it'd be nice if the haters could actually contribute something instead of complaining about the same things over and over. it's not like the plastic lenses and the 3xAAA and whatnot aren't known issues. those complaints don't really contribute anything to the threads other than a mood of unpleasantness. 

i guess i just think it'd be nicer if the haters could be more constructive. (i guess myself included.)


----------



## NWLumenoob (Jul 15, 2011)

Do any of you know when this light will actually be available for purchase, or even acknowledged on Mag's website? 

Also: If anybody hates the fact that I like my 2AA LED Mag, feel free to gift me a better light. I can set up an Amazon wish list or something.


----------



## Knives&Lights (Jul 15, 2011)

Any way you look at it, Maglite is stepping in the right direction and all you fellow U.S. citizens please lets not forget it is Made in the USA. Being a flashoholic I carry a P60 size host with a Nailbender XM-L drop in and AW 18650 battery. Anytime a friend or coworker see the output they become interested. Then I mention the total cost and fact that it uses expensive CR123 or Rechargables and they are quickly turned off. SO, I could gift my friends $59 Chinese made flashlights that have WOW factor brightness and eat expensive 123s OR I can buy them a new XL200 that still impresses and uses AAAs. I guess my point is that Maglites have their place. If I remember right the upcoming MiniMag LED is going to be 170 lumens also but around $35 dollars. A 170 lumen $35 MiniMag would make a excellent 2011 X-mas gift, hope it's out soon.


----------



## jalal20 (Jul 15, 2011)

any news on when it would be available ?


----------



## ringzero (Jul 15, 2011)

robostudent5000 said:


> i mean, i think it'd be nice if the haters could actually contribute something instead of complaining about the same things over and over. it's not like the plastic lenses and the 3xAAA and whatnot aren't known issues. those complaints don't really contribute anything to the threads other than a mood of unpleasantness.




Yeah, I agree that the haters do contribute a mood of unplesantness to many CPF threads.

But hey, whadaya expect? This is the internet, and haters are common on most internet forums.

Haters you encounter on all types of enthusiast forums tend to be rather ignorant of the topic overall, and they often know almost nothing about the particular item they are bashing.

If you think CPF is bad, try reading some of the Knife forums and Gun forums to get a little perspective on haters. ;>

.


----------



## ringzero (Jul 15, 2011)

Knives&Lights said:


> Anytime a friend or coworker see the output they become interested. Then I mention the total cost and fact that it uses expensive CR123 or Rechargables and they are quickly turned off. SO, I could gift my friends $59 Chinese made flashlights that have WOW factor brightness and eat expensive 123s OR I can buy them a new XL200 that still impresses and uses AAAs.




Exactly right.

When people ask me to recommend a good light, generally I'm not going to tell them to order something on the internet. Especially not a light that uses CR123 cells.

I tell them to go to Lowes and grab a Mag 2D or XL50. Both of these are "HUGE bang for your buck" lights that I know will meet their illumination needs and use easily available cells. I always mention that Lowes stocks Surefire and Led Lenser lights, but so far nobody I know has bought those more expensive brands.

Besides those two Mag models, another great "bang for your buck" light looks to be the new two level Inova X1 available at Target for 20 bucks. Don't have one yet, but the CPF reviews are good and it looks unbeatable for its price. I plan to grab one the next time I can get into Target.


.


----------



## WriteAway (Jul 15, 2011)

Each flashlight brand has its' own customer niche and performance capabilities. My Maglites (2D Xenon incan, XL50 and Solitare) fit my needs quite well. If others don't like Mags, I really don't care. I also own a SureFire 6P incan, a Pelican SuperSabre light, a Streamlight Stylus and other lights. No brand is perfect, and I've certainly gotten my money's worth from my Mags.


----------



## hiluxxulih (Jul 17, 2011)

Well i just ordered a Maglite XL200 from Amazon now I want a Minimag Pro flashlight now , come on September .


----------



## NWLumenoob (Jul 17, 2011)

hiluxxulih, did you receive your light already? I saw that Amazon offers that XL200 but it's from a 3rd party, and when I did a simple web search for the third party's name, I saw nothing but customer complaints. The squeaky wheel gets oiled so maybe it's no big deal and those were one time things. Anyway, I hope you received your light and would love to hear about how it works out for you!


----------



## hiluxxulih (Jul 17, 2011)

I received an Email saying the light has shipped with a delivery date of July 22 to August 8 from W Coyote outdoors .


----------



## hiluxxulih (Jul 18, 2011)

I just recieved my Maglite XL200 and she is bright :thumbsup: the next lights I buy are going to be a few Minimag Pro series when they come out , shipping for XL200 was two days .


----------



## Robin24k (Jul 18, 2011)

Glad you like your XL200! I was demonstrating my XL200 today, and it was fun to watch people's reactions to the Nite Lite mode.


----------



## hiluxxulih (Jul 19, 2011)

Robin24k said:


> Glad you like your XL200! I was demonstrating my XL200 today, and it was fun to watch people's reactions to the Nite Lite mode.


Ya that nightlight mode is pretty slick , I think I figured out a new camping game , picking up an XL series light in Nite light mode without it going to bright , when are the new MiniMag Pro lights coming out I want to get a few of those now ?


----------



## Robin24k (Jul 19, 2011)

Not going to go too off topic, but the Mini Maglite Pro is still a little ways off, and ANSI results show 200+ lumens.


----------



## leon2245 (Jul 19, 2011)

Robin24k said:


> Not going to go too off topic, but the *Mini Maglite Pro is still a little ways off,* and ANSI results show 200+ lumens.


 

According to maglite they're already in stores now.


----------



## lasermax (Jul 19, 2011)

Its good to see mag is slowly but surely catching up i aim and always will own mags no matter what


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Jul 19, 2011)

Are these going to be available at Home Depot or Lowe's?


----------



## Robin24k (Jul 19, 2011)

leon2245 said:


> According to maglite they're already in stores now.


No, customer service is usually not up-to-date on the latest information. If it is already in stores, I would've gotten my review sample already.



adirondackdestroyer said:


> Are these going to be available at Home Depot or Lowe's?


Probably not, since the XL200 is intended for the sporting goods market. I've been told that stores such as Bass Pro will carry it.


----------



## hiluxxulih (Jul 19, 2011)

Robin24k said:


> Not going to go too off topic, but the Mini Maglite Pro is still a little ways off, and ANSI results show 200+ lumens.


 Yikes if they have that many lumens I may buy more than a few , I can retire my Minimag 3AA thats been run over by a forklift and a loaded 18 wheeler , it still works but its bent .


----------



## ryguy24000 (Jul 19, 2011)

sounds like a great little light. I might get one if it was AA.


----------



## leon2245 (Jul 20, 2011)

Robin24k said:


> No, customer service is usually not up-to-date on the latest information.


 
NOt up to date would be if it were already in-store & they didn't know it yet, but they are actually _ahead_ of date by telling me it's in-store before it really is. Mag-Lite is providing customer service... _from the future!_





ryguy24k said:


> sounds like a great little light. I might get one if it was AA


 
Now THAT (edit: along with the led solitaire) is way too good an idea to ever happen.


----------



## leon2245 (Jul 21, 2011)

And customer service isn't their only department with a time machine either, because someone from marketing retrieved this flyer... _from the future!_


----------



## NWLumenoob (Jul 21, 2011)

Soooo back to the XL200 - my understanding is that it doesn't have a 'low mode' per se but that you can adjust the brightness of it's normal mode to whatever you want? (I'm not talking about night light mode where it shuts off after a while.)

Thanks! Glad to hear you like yours!


----------



## Robin24k (Jul 21, 2011)

Yes, XL200's normal mode can be adjusted down to 8%.



leon2245 said:


> And customer service isn't their only department with a time machine either, because someone from marketing retrieved this flyer... _from the future!_


I got the flyer from them earlier this year when the Mini Maglite Pro was till undergoing ANSI testing. It was originally supposed to be similar in brightness to the XL200, but it ended up being more, and the latest round of delays is supposed to be related to battery life.


----------



## RedLED (Jul 22, 2011)

I love the XL 100! Look forward to the 200!


----------



## RedLED (Jul 22, 2011)

ringzero said:


> Thanks for another nice review, Robin24k.
> 
> Very interesting light with an amazing UI. A little too big for EDC for me, but I'll probably get one anyway.
> 
> ...


Well, I am on CPF, and have a ton of custom (_From most of the CPF Sub Forum makers_), semi custom, and top notch production lights (_That I told my friends I would not have, and stick to Surefire's, no custom lights -like my gun and custom knife collections_), and I still have my old 3D blue ano Mag that I bought at a truck stop in Indio, California in 1983, another D cell from 1978, when I was a FF with the CDF, many Mini Mag Lights, well, all around the house, studio, and truck, all diffused with gel, and I still love them.

For me the Mag lights were the first quality lights I had - until Surefire came to life in the late 80's. At that point, I did make the SF's my flagship lights, however my Mag's were still in use because, I could dim them with gel - the 6P was too bright for the inside of a vehicle. The L1 changed that with lower levels.

So, after all those years, I still have Mag's in use along side my customs, and I have a blue XL-100 in my shaving kit for travel. The XL-100 is a perfect hotel light.

It is nice to know that while traveling, if say, the TSA took my lights, or something - I could just go to any Mega-Lo Mart, and get a Temp. replacement EDC for the trip.

I like the unique UI, and the fact Mag Lights are made here in California! (Surefire is too)!

So even though I have all the-up-to-date-state-of the-art lights, Mag's still remain a part of my flashlight inventory. Really, for the money, you Can't go wrong.


Carry on,

Best wishes,

RL 

Really, All I really need is a quality production light, SAK, Leatherman tool, a Spyderco, and a Glock. All stock out of the box, no modifications.​


----------



## DFiorentino (Jul 30, 2011)

Just thought I'd share...
















Measured 35% brighter than my XL100 in my yet uncalibrated sphere. QC needs some help as the plastic lens on mine is loose :thumbsdow. I'm too lazy to return it, so I'll just leave it on signal and let my cats play with it.

-DF


----------



## uknewbie (Jul 31, 2011)

ringzero said:


> When people ask me to recommend a good light, generally I'm not going to tell them to order something on the internet. Especially not a light that uses CR123 cells.
> 
> I tell them to go to Lowes and grab a Mag 2D or XL50.


 
The internet exists worldwide, not just in the USA.

Lowes do not exist in the UK or much of Europe. Maglite being in every store is not so common in other parts of the world too.

There are over 500 million people _just _in the EU who your answers would probably not help in that case.


----------



## cccpull (Jul 31, 2011)

uknewbie said:


> The internet exists worldwide, not just in the USA.
> 
> Lowes do not exist in the UK or much of Europe. Maglite being in every store is not so common in other parts of the world too.
> 
> There are over 500 million people _just _in the EU who your answers would probably not help in that case.



Heartbreaking!:mecry:


----------



## uknewbie (Jul 31, 2011)

cccpull said:


> Heartbreaking!:mecry:


 
Don't feel sorry for us. I doubt I would buy this light even if it was for sale in every shop.

Seems like a cheap gimick of a UI to me.


----------



## flatline (Jul 31, 2011)

This is the first 3xAAA lights that has interested me (ignoring the one with a laser that I bought as a cat toy). I thought the XL100 UI sounded too involved and the XL50 was just the same UI as the new minimags, but with a clicky rather than a twisty.

The XL200 can function as an easily programmable one-mode light, but if you want the other features, then you can access them via multiple clicks. This sounds like a workable compromise to me.

I don't know that I'll get one, but I am a bit tempted.

--flatline


----------



## Kmdo (Aug 16, 2011)

Just got one yesterday and like it a lot. Similar output to my quark aa2 tactical, but it won't throw nearly as far as my pelican 70 and 8060s. Didn't compare it to my surefires. Brighter than all 4 or my various older maglights (d cell), dont own a newer dedicated led version. The quark is a bit brIghter and more flood but longer ranges seems the mag has it as the beam is more concentrated. I'll likely store this light in a bag or vehicle with some energizer lithiums. Looking fwd to new mini mag. I'm quite happy living in the US with my arsenal of weapons that the EU would never allow.


----------



## eeagle7 (Aug 27, 2011)

Just picked one up here for $22 shipped AC=TAKEOFF20.

172 lumens and the many operational modes should make for a versatile light.


----------



## Jakpro (Aug 27, 2011)

You can't beat $22 for this light. thanks

The photo is for the XL50, though. The description is for the XL200-I wonder which one will ship?


----------



## alpg88 (Aug 27, 2011)

got one on ebay for $40, good light, i like it, the only problem, is that there was lots of dust on the reflector, and inside the lens, used vaccum cleaner to remove large particles, small ones are still there, but it doesn't affect performance, imo,


----------



## digitalerik (Aug 27, 2011)

it's missing knurling, whats up with those lines? certainly not serving a purpose.


----------



## Robin24k (Aug 27, 2011)

Jakpro said:


> You can't beat $22 for this light. thanks
> 
> The photo is for the XL50, though. The description is for the XL200-I wonder which one will ship?


Regular price of $29.99 should be for XL50. XL50 has a regular price of $59.99 on their site, so it looks like they mixed up the two.


----------



## hwc (Sep 2, 2011)

First time poster here. Thanks to everyone for an informative site.

Received my XL200 (gray) from WCoyote/Amazon today. Shipped fast, good service. Just playing around with it, getting used to the user interface. Offhand, I think the NiteLite mode is going to get a lot of use. There are so many little tasks, like hooking up a computer or an audio/video system or checking the oil in a car, where I am constanty picking up and putting down a flashlight to read labels or see a connector or read a dipstick even though there's enough light in the room for general purposes. To have the light automatically turn on when I pick it up and (more or less) off when I put it down is fantastic. Not to mention, ideal for tent camping or as the default mode sitting around during a power failure.

On the hotly debated AAA issue, it was a plus benefit for me. I've already got a Maha 8-slot AA/AAA charger and a pile of AA and AAA batteries. With a Petzl headlamp that takes three AAAs, having a flashlight that also takes AAA actually makes battery management easier. 12 batteries gives me four sets of 3 batteries, one set in each light and a charged back up set for each light. I'll just keep two sets of three batteries in an 8-battery Thomas Distributing plastic case and those will be the AAA flashlight batteries.

-------------------------------

I've also got a Mini Mag AA LED on the way (made more sense to buy a new one that a retrofit for almost the same money. That will become my new glovebox light in the car. And a Fenix E05 for the keychain, which looks like a cute little devil.


----------



## chmsam (Sep 2, 2011)

:welcome:

Enjoy the light. Hope you find it as useful as I do mine.

And since you're new here let me be among the first to say hold tight to your wallet and/or say goodbye to your paycheck.


----------



## hwc (Sep 2, 2011)

chmsam said:


> :welcome:
> 
> Enjoy the light. Hope you find it as useful as I do mine.
> 
> And since you're new here let me be among the first to say hold tight to your wallet and/or say goodbye to your paycheck.


 
Thanks. I think I can keep it in check. I actually was just looking at drop in LED upgrades for a few old MiniMags and a 3-cell D MagLite. But, in pricing the upgrade kits, it became pretty obvious that just buying a couple new lights made more sense. The XL200 completely replaces the 3D for my purposes -- I'm not looking to go up the side of someone's head with a flashlight and I don't need super long run time. The XL200 is more than bright enough for anything I could do with it and a lot easier to hold than a Mag 3D. I actually never liked the D cell configuration because it's the only thing I own that doesn't take NiMH rechargables.

The little simple MiniMag LED replaces one of the old MiniMags for the car. Nothing fancy, don't need a torch. Just enough to find the spare tire at night. I thought about an XL50 for that, but I've got a mountain of AAs, including a bunch of Duraloops, so the AA configuration was good for me.

The little Fenix just seemed like such a perfect keychain light. That actually would be a perfect configuration for a Mag LED keychain light. Single AAA. One setting, simple on-off, flood lens, with Solitaire styling. Maybe $12.95.


----------



## hwc (Sep 2, 2011)

Here's a simple tip. I wanted to program my XL200 to default to something less than full torch mode, because that level of light is simply not necessary around the house. It occured to me that there's a fairly simple way to guesstimate pretty close to 50% power. 

If you set the default power well below 50% and then go to NiteLite mode, NiteLite will go to 50% power instead of the lower default. Shine that on a wall, get an idea of the size of the hot spot, then go back to regular mode and adjust the default power until it is a close visual match to that. Voila, a 50% default setting. It's not exact, but it's close enough. And half power (about 85 lumens) seems to be pretty good all purpose compromise between light output and battery life.


----------



## Danielsan (Sep 7, 2011)

I cant see what is so good about this light, i mean its cheap and you can dimm it, those are indeed great functions and i think this light is not so bad. On the other hand this light is very wide and long for AAA battery format, so the main advantage of the tiny size from AAA batteries is gone. I mean there are lights with 2xAAA like 4 Sevens Preon2 which are shorter and much slimmer, same price and you have tons of 1xAA lights which are also shorter and slimmer, most of them have 140 Lumen so the difference is not so big. Preon 2 2AA has 160 Lumen. Why Mag-Lite dont use 4xAAA? Anyway the wider and longer size is a bit too big for edc, thats why i use 1xAAA or 1xAA lights as EDC and 4XAA around the house. The new ZL Q50 will use 4XAA and its shorter then this light and it will do 800 Lumen


----------



## flatline (Sep 7, 2011)

It seems to me that there are a couple of reasons why I am excited about this light.

1. I'm excited to see a light with a new clever, yet elegant UI. The XL50 was the same old UI as the multimode minimag. The XL100 had a UI that might have worked well with practice, but just screamed "over-engineered gimmick" to me. The XL200 UI seems to make nicer use of the technology from the XL100.

2. I'm excited to see a competitive light from Maglite. I have a soft spot for the company since they made the lights that I loved growing up. My most treasured light is still a beat-up purple 2xAA minimag my wife gave me when we got married.

I'm disappointed, but not surprised that they used the 3xAAA platform. It sells better than 1xAA lights in big box stores because it's large enough to perceived by the uneducated public as being a "real" flashlight rather than the "toy" 1xAA lights. From a marketing perspective, size does matter. At least for now. On the plus side, 3xAAA lights can often be trivially converted to use 18650 cells if you're so inclined.

--flatline


----------



## hwc (Sep 7, 2011)

Some of the light output numbers quoted above from Chinese factories are not ANSI standard and thus are not directly comparable. Fenix has started using ANSI standard measurements for some of its newer lights so lets compare:

*Fenix LD25 (2 x AA): $50 street price*
*Mag XL200 (3 x AAA): $40 street price*

*Fenix LD25 (2 x AA): 180 max lumens*
*Mag XL200 (3 x AAA): 172 max lumens*

*Fenix LD25 (2 x AA): 3545 candela max intensity*
*Mag XL200 (3 x AAA): 4737 candela max intensity*

*Fenix LD25 (2 x AA): 119 meter throw*
*Mag XL200 (3 x AAA): 138 meter throw*

*Fenix LD25 (2 x AA): 1" wide by 6.5" long*
*Mag XL200 (3 x AAA): 1" wide by 4.8" long*

*Modes: basically the same except that MAG has infinitely variable light output, infinitely variable strobe, a default that can be set to any level, and a nitelight function that dims the light when it is put down. *

Now, I would say that the Fenix is a heavier duty light and probably a better choice for rugged outdoor use. But, if you are looking for a flashlight to put in a purse or the kitchen drawer or the glove box, then the Mag is the same brightness, almost 2 inches shorter, costs $10 less, and has a very cool user interface. The MAG is small enough to carry in my pocket. A 2AA is really not. The 1AA Fenix that can be carried in a pocket is only 100 lumens (ANSI) max.

Or, for $5 less than the MAG XL200,, you can get the 2AA E21. A little less output (150 lumens). Still 1.7 inches longer. And, has only two fixed light outputs and no extra features.

For a general purpose household duty flashlight, the MAG XL200 is competitive with both of those products, plus being US made with fantastic warranty support.

If you are running them with NiMH rechargeables, the battery issue is largely irrelevant as you will probably own and recharge both AA and AAA for general household use. For example, I have AAA eneloops for high drain LCD screen TV universal remotes and for a Petzl headlamp. I have AAs for cameras and flashlights.


----------



## Danielsan (Sep 7, 2011)

yes but the Fenix lights you mentioned are not as bright as the competitors, im interested in a Fenix LD10 for reading books with the 4sevens prismKit and i know that this light is not as bright as the others but it has longer runtimes. The 4sevens Preon2 is a nice 2xAAA light with 160 Lumen, it has the mag lite size but its very slim and that is mmore suited for the pocket in my mind

But even a Preon2 is to big for me as an EDC light, i have ZL H31 and Klarus MIX6Ti 1xaaa as pocket lights which are ideal because you nearly forget them in your pockets. As a household light i have the Jetbeam PA40 4xAAA because size dosnt matter at home and around your house and then you have nearly 500 Lumen. Soon the ZL Q50 will produce 800 Lumen and it has the same lenght as the Mag lite XL200 but its a bit thicker, now thats a great light for the household. The XL200 is not a bad light, its just the size of it, not only the XL200, the 2xAA lights are to bulky as well for EDC. As an EDC i can only have 1xAAA,1xCR123 or 1xCR2

If you wanna have only one flashlight in your household for a low price and you dont EDC a light then the XL200 is nice or the Xeno E03.


----------



## hwc (Sep 7, 2011)

Danielsan said:


> yes but the Fenix lights you mentioned are not as bright as the competitors.


 
That's hard to know until Fenix and their competitors test all their lights using the same ANSI standards instead of whatever made-up test they want to use.

I would not say that the MAG XL series is intended to replace a 1 AAA keychain light. I have a Fenix LD01 on the way for that and I'm considering an LD10 for a very small light. But, neither of those offer the power or versatility of the XL200 for all-purpose use. 

The nightlite feature alone is probably worth $40. Walk around with the light at higher power and when you put it down on the counter, it automatically dims to just enough light to see a little bit and find it. As soon as you pick it up, it goes back to the previous setting.


----------



## Dsoto87 (Sep 7, 2011)

Nevermind. Read it wrong


----------



## gorn (Sep 7, 2011)

I like the XL200's interface. It seems to be the way my XL100 should have been. My XL100 has been my middle of the night go to light except for the times I need both hands and dim light. Then my Photon REX is the go to. I don't care for the 3 AAA format, but with rechargables that isn't an issue to cry baby about. I'll have to jump on Amazon and get one on the way to me.


----------



## hwc (Sep 7, 2011)

My only complaint with the XL200 interface so far is that I wish it had like a 60 second delay before it dims in NiteLite mode. It dims a little too easily if you aren't moving. But, it's a great feature. I think of all the power failure times where you want to set the light down for a minute or two and not have the thing in torch mode shining at the wall, but you can't turn it off because then it's pitch black and you can't find it! The auto dimming is perfect. Lay it down on the counter and you get just a little light. Pick it back up and you're back to where you started.


----------



## LEDrock (Sep 14, 2011)

ringzero said:


> Yeah, I agree that the haters do contribute a mood of unplesantness to many CPF threads.
> 
> But hey, whadaya expect? This is the internet, and haters are common on most internet forums.
> 
> ...


 
I don't think it's so much a matter of hate as is a matter of frustration that Mag takes so long to put out something new while other companies on the internet are putting out new and better stuff ALL the time. Mag has been around for such a longer amount of time that you'd hope that they'd be the one in the lead of innovation. But even after they take so long to come out with something new, they end up releasing something that is inferior to what current competitors offer for the same, or even a lower, price. 

One example is the 4Sevens Quark AA. It also uses the XP-G and costs $60 like the new Mag, but I think most people would appreciate the 2AA format and lower low mode of the Quark--assuming that had both to compare side by side. And why did Mag get into using Cree so much later than everyone else? It's as if they're behind everyone else in every way.

My advice to Mag is to look at what other manufacturers offer, look at what people like (read this forum) and then produce something along those lines. Making something that uses 3AAA and a very complicated interface wasn't the best way to go, although I do have to give them a thumbs up on making something that is _different_ (motion control). I don't think it's all that practical for a flashlight for everyday use though.


----------



## hwc (Sep 14, 2011)

LEDrock said:


> example is the 4Sevens Quark AA. It also uses the XP-G and costs $60 like the new Mag, but I think most people would appreciate the 2AA format and lower low mode of the Quark--assuming that had both to compare side by side. And why did Mag get into using Cree so much later than everyone else? It's as if they're behind everyone else in every way.


 
Maglite is currently selling a 2-AA MiniMag with a Cree XP-E emitter for half the price of the Quark. I'm pretty sure that the Quark can't touch the throw or beam intensity of the MiniMag Cree. I suspect that Mag will sell more MiniMAG LEDs this year in WalMart alone than Quark will sell of all their flashlights combined.


----------



## LEDrock (Sep 14, 2011)

hwc said:


> Maglite is currently selling a 2-AA MiniMag with a Cree XP-E emitter for half the price of the Quark. I'm pretty sure that the Quark can't touch the throw or beam intensity of the MiniMag Cree. I suspect that Mag will sell more MiniMAG LEDs this year in WalMart alone than Quark will sell of all their flashlights combined.


 
Are you referring to the XL50? It's the only one I see on their website other than the Krypton model. http://www.maglite.com/AA_Cell_LED.asp


----------



## hwc (Sep 14, 2011)

They've made a running upgrade to the MiniMag LED. I received one yesterday from Amazon with a Cree XP-E emitter and revised specs on the packaging. It's quite an impressive little light for $17. Classic styling, nice convenient size, decent runtime with 2 AA's, and it's a real torch in terms of beam insensity and throw. The variable focusing even works a little bit. I'm not wild about the user interface, but 99 times out of 100, I'll just turn it on to high, use it for a few minutes, and turn it off. In that case, the low mode and the strobe mode don't really get in the way and it's nice to at least have them for a power outage situation or signalling while changing a tire on the side of the road.

The FL1 ANSI specs on the back are:

*163 meters*
*63 lumens*
*6619 candela*
*9 hour 30 minute runtime on high*
*24 hour runtime on low*

The XL200 uses the Cree XP-G. The XL100, XL50, and MiniMags now use the XP-E. It appears that Mag just makes their upgrades unannounced, which makes sense given that very people care what brand LED is in the flashlight!

BTW, I notice that WalMart has clearance pricing on XL50s. I wonder if that model is about to be upgraded to the XP-G like the XL200? It would make sense from a production standpoint.


----------



## Danielsan (Sep 14, 2011)

> This is the internet, and haters are common on most internet forums.


usually ppl that are against somebodys opinion are called haters,the same counts for "fanboys", another term i dont like.



> I suspect that Mag will sell more MiniMAG LEDs this year in WalMart alone than Quark will sell of all their flashlights combined.



they will because most ppl never heard of a quark or a Zebralight. The XL50 is cheaper but that dosnt mean its better, i would always invest 10 or 20 dollar more


----------



## hwc (Sep 14, 2011)

Danielsan said:


> ...most ppl never heard of a quark or a Zebralight. The XL50 is cheaper but that dosnt mean its better, i would always invest 10 or 20 dollar more


 
I don't think that Quark or Zebra make anything for $26 that can come close to the throw of an XL50. *143 meter throw. 5332 candela.* Convenient size. Simple user interface with high, low, strobe.


----------



## tjhabak (Sep 14, 2011)

LEDrock said:


> I don't think it's so much a matter of hate as is a matter of frustration that Mag takes so long to put out something new while other companies on the internet are putting out new and better stuff ALL the time. Mag has been around for such a longer amount of time that you'd hope that they'd be the one in the lead of innovation. But even after they take so long to come out with something new, they end up releasing something that is inferior to what current competitors offer for the same, or even a lower, price.
> 
> One example is the 4Sevens Quark AA. It also uses the XP-G and costs $60 like the new Mag, but I think most people would appreciate the 2AA format and lower low mode of the Quark--assuming that had both to compare side by side. And why did Mag get into using Cree so much later than everyone else? It's as if they're behind everyone else in every way.
> 
> My advice to Mag is to look at what other manufacturers offer, look at what people like (read this forum) and then produce something along those lines. Making something that uses 3AAA and a very complicated interface wasn't the best way to go, although I do have to give them a thumbs up on making something that is _different_ (motion control). I don't think it's all that practical for a flashlight for everyday use though.


 

You can find the XL200 from several places on Amazon and Ebay for $40.00 with free shipping. I definitely see your point about Mag's innovation over the years, but this little light is pretty impressive. It has slightly less spill, but outthrows the 2D XP-E. I also kind of like the XL200 UI, but that's strictly a matter of personal preference. I also like the UI on the Quarks.


----------



## robostudent5000 (Sep 14, 2011)

Danielsan said:


> I cant see what is so good about this light, i mean its cheap and you can dimm it, those are indeed great functions and i think this light is not so bad. On the other hand this light is very wide and long for AAA battery format, so the main advantage of the tiny size from AAA batteries is gone. I mean there are lights with 2xAAA like 4 Sevens Preon2 which are shorter and much slimmer, same price and you have tons of 1xAA lights which are also shorter and slimmer, most of them have 140 Lumen so the difference is not so big. Preon 2 2AA has 160 Lumen. Why Mag-Lite dont use 4xAAA? Anyway the wider and longer size is a bit too big for edc, thats why i use 1xAAA or 1xAA lights as EDC and 4XAA around the house. The new ZL Q50 will use 4XAA and its shorter then this light and it will do 800 Lumen


 
Danielsan, why show up on a Mag thread just to bash Mags? leave the Mag lovers alone. it's their money.

hey hwc, you totally remind me of a long time member named ringzero. i don't know why, but he stopped posting a couple months ago, and you totally remind me of him. welcome to CPF!


----------



## flatline (Sep 14, 2011)

I snagged an XL100 from Target for $10 and it's an awesome light for that price. I do have some complaints about it that I hope are addressed by the XL200.

Problem #1: I need to know how to orient the light properly to chose the mode. The XL200 appears to address this issue by tying mode selection to clicks rather than orientation.

Problem #2: I can only set the output level when I power it on. If I want to change the level during use, I need to turn it off and then on again. Does the XL200 address this issue? Can I adjust the output of the light without power-cycling it first?

Problem #3: There is no place to attach a lanyard. Does the XL200 have a hole drilled in it somewhere where I can attach a lanyard? Alternatively, can I safely bore a hole through the edge of the tailcap?

--flatline


----------



## Robin24k (Sep 14, 2011)

With regards to 2 and 3, no. The body of the light is identical to the XL100.


----------



## hwc (Sep 14, 2011)

To change the brightness setting of the XL200, you double-click and hold the clicky,rotate the light to change the level setting, and release the clicky. It stores the new setting as the default. Once you've used the light for a day or two, changing the light setting is a snap. The light is only off for as long as it takes you to make the second click of the double click. Like a nano-second. This works from any mode.

A double-click and release, from any mode, will return you to normal flashlight at the stored default setting.

The only option I've seen for a lanyard (so far) is an aftermarket ring from lighthound that fits between the tailpiece and the body. I haven't ordered one, so I don't know how well it works.


----------



## WoodMan (Sep 14, 2011)

flatline said:


> I snagged an XL100 from Target for $10 and it's an awesome light for that price. I do have some complaints about it that I hope are addressed by the XL200.
> 
> Problem #1: I need to know how to orient the light properly to chose the mode. The XL200 appears to address this issue by tying mode selection to clicks rather than orientation.
> 
> ...


 
In regard to #1, I put the NovaTac EDC series pocket clip under the tailcap on my XL100 and that makes it easy to orient the light. I got it from Lighthound but they don't seem to have it in stock any more. Also, with the clip installed, you have to crank the tailcap down pretty tight to get it to make contact with the battery carrier.

For #3, this lanyard ring for the NovaTac EDC (also from Lighthound) works but not simultaneously with the clip since the two combined push the tailcap too far away from the battery carrier. http://www.lighthound.com/Inox-Lanyard-Ring-for-NovaTac-EDC-series-flashlights_p_687.html


----------



## flatline (Sep 14, 2011)

Excellent. 

It appears that the XL200 addresses all my XL100 issues except for the missing lanyard attachment point. I intend for this light to stand by the back door, so the lack of a lanyard isn't really a big deal, but it would still be a nice thing to have.

I successfully looped a lanyard under the tailcap of the XL100 and it hangs a bit funny, but is secure and sufficient to meet my needs as a backyard light. I'm sure the same thing would work with the XL200 (at the expense of reduced water resistance I suppose).

--flatline


----------



## hiluxxulih (Sep 15, 2011)

Is there power being used when the light is off ? because my XL200 is nearly dead and it has not been used much .


----------



## hwc (Sep 15, 2011)

hiluxxulih said:


> Is there power being used when the light is off ? because my XL200 is nearly dead and it has not been used much .



A little bit of power is being used, about like the power to keep the time set on a digital watch. I think it would take months, if not years to drain three AAA batteries with the flashlight off.

Another possibility is that you put the light down in nitelight mode and it dimmed to full-dim and then stayed that way. You might not even notice full-dim light in a brightly lit room.


----------



## flatline (Sep 15, 2011)

hwc said:


> A little bit of power is being used, about like the power to keep the time set on a digital watch. I think it would take months, if not years to drain three AAA batteries with the flashlight off.


 
Don't have time to look for it, but somewhere on CPF someone measured the current draw and calculated it would take 3 years to deplete the cells. I only remember this because I was bothered that they made the effort to measure the current, but then didn't say what value they measured, nor did they say the capacity of the cells they used to calculate "3 years" so I couldn't do the math backwards to determine the current draw.

--flatline


----------



## Burntrice (Sep 15, 2011)

Is it just me that see's the word maglite and has no interest at all? Back in the day i used to think maglite were the dogs b****cks but once educated (by these forums) they pale in comparison. Have things changed or are those huge multiple D battery mag's still being made to look silly by single AA/cr123 modern lights?

I dunno, its like buying a skoda car, no doubt they are good but with such a bad rep in the past, i need some convincing.


----------



## robostudent5000 (Sep 15, 2011)

Burntrice said:


> Is it just me that see's the word maglite and has no interest at all?


 
you must have some interest, otherwise you wouldn't have opened this thread.


----------



## rmteo (Sep 15, 2011)

robostudent5000 said:


> you must have some interest, otherwise you wouldn't have opened this thread.


----------



## hwc (Sep 15, 2011)

There may be lights that you or I might prefer in any given range, but I can't think of another $20 flashlight that the newest Cree XP-E MiniMag pales in comparison to. I can't thnk of a $25 light the XL50 pales in comparison to. And, I sure can't think of another $40 light that the XL200 pales in comparison to.

I do think that Maglite tends to target their lights to a more general purpose household or glovebox usage and not extreme "tactical" or "wilderness" usage. That could be a plus or minus. For example, I'm trying to decide between a Fenix LD20 or another XL200 for glovebox use. The Fenix is 50% more expensive for the same light output and the same basic features. It's a heavier duty flashlight for sure, but all the 'tactical" knurling and stuff doesn't actually make it more attractive in my glovebox than the really nicely styled and very nicely sized XL200. I may just put the new Cree MiniMag in the car and use the XL200 around the house or vice versa. Or, I may hold of for a little while and see if they upgrade the XL50 to the Cree XP-G LED.


----------



## Burntrice (Sep 15, 2011)

double post sorry


----------



## Burntrice (Sep 15, 2011)

robostudent5000 said:


> you must have some interest, otherwise you wouldn't have opened this thread.



I'm a flashlight fan, i even open icon threads 
Curiosity brought me here, in the hope that maglite are coming up to date.


----------



## flatline (Sep 15, 2011)

Burntrice said:


> I'm a flashlight fan, i even open icon threads
> Curiosity brought me here, in the hope that maglite are coming up to date.


 
I consider the XL100 and XL200 to be modern lights.

It seems to me that the CPF knee-jerk reaction to these lights is negative for the following reasons:

1. 3AAA power source. CPF is clearly biased against 3AAA lights because it usually indicates a cheap light with no regulation and less capacity than a similarly sized 18650 or 2CR123 cell light. I prefer 18650s, but no mass market light can use 18650s, so I can't fault Maglite for this decision. I'm actually more comfortable with 3AAA than I am CR123. I can forgive the XL lights for using 3AAA the same way I forgave my HDS Clicky for using CR123.

2. It's made by Maglite and since Maglite doesn't cater to us enthusiasts, for some reason they've earned our contempt. Or something like that. This is just stupid. The forum hates Maglites, yet they're probably the most popularly modded light. Makes no sense to me. Smacks of bigotry.

3. The UI is a gimmick. But then so is the much acclaimed Zebralight UI, or pretty much any UI that supports more than ON/OFF. Hell, "it's a gimmick" was the first thing I thought when someone showed me a Momentary capable light. "Gimmick" is subjective and what you think is a gimmick today, you might take for granted in a year.

But it's okay, every brand has its haters. I don't care for the XL50 at all and I would never have bought the XL100 if I hadn't found it 75% off, but the XL200 seems like an extremely positive step from Maglite and I hope it's the first of many.

--flatline


----------



## hwc (Sep 16, 2011)

> I don't care for the XL50 at all and I would never have bought the XL100 if I hadn't found it 75% off, but the XL200 seems like an extremely positive step from Maglite and I hope it's the first of many.


 
I don't know. I love the XL200 and would be sorely tempted to buy an XL50 because it gives you the main three modes (high, semi-low, and strobe) in a really simple user interface for less money. Great glovebox light. I think it's a terrific value at $25. It would be even better if they upgraded it to the XL200's output.

The only reason I'm not buying an XL50 is that I have a ton of AA rechargeable batteries and I would like another AA flashlight to use them since I have three (XL200, Petzl headlamp, and Fenix LD01SS) that all use AAAs. For now, the MiniMag Cree XP-E is in the glovebox. Between that and the keychain light, that's probably all I need.

I'm thinking about an XL50 for my daughter as a camping flashlight. She's got a 3AAA Petzel and a Maha charger, so an XL50 and a couple packs of eneloop AAAs would be a pretty useful deal for her.


----------



## hiluxxulih (Sep 16, 2011)

I must have just left it on or my 19 month old nephew left it on and I did not notice , he is a flashoholic in training .


----------



## WriteAway (Sep 16, 2011)

I prefer the simplicity of the XL50, although I do admire the XL200 for its increased power and flexibility. My lighting needs are more basic, so I own 2 of the XL50s, and just added a second Solitare to play with.


----------



## AutoTech (Sep 16, 2011)

I think I'd have bought the xl200 but it has a RRP of £60 here! Most places do it for £55 but I could still get a nicer beast for the money.


----------



## Harry999 (Sep 16, 2011)

AutoTech said:


> I think I'd have bought the xl200 but it has a RRP of £60 here! Most places do it for £55 but I could still get a nicer beast for the money.


 
That's exactly what's stopping me. I would rather get a decent 2AA or 1AA light for that money.


----------



## Jakpro (Sep 21, 2011)

I received a shipping notice for the XL200 from Chief Supply today-ordered 8/27 @ $22.31 shipped!

I look forward to receiving it! Can't beat the price.


----------



## harryballs (Sep 21, 2011)

Jakpro said:


> I received a shipping notice for the XL200 from Chief Supply today-ordered 8/27 @ $22.31 shipped!
> 
> I look forward to receiving it! Can't beat the price.



Cool! I ordered mine on 8/28 so I am hoping to receive a shipping notice soon. Enjoy your new XL200 Jakpro!


----------



## appliancejunk (Sep 22, 2011)

Jakpro said:


> I received a shipping notice for the XL200 from Chief Supply today-ordered 8/27 @ $22.31 shipped!
> 
> I look forward to receiving it! Can't beat the price.



chiefsupply.com?

How did you get it for such good price?
When I check the site it's $47.99


----------



## harryballs (Sep 22, 2011)

appliancejunk said:


> chiefsupply.com?
> 
> How did you get it for such good price?
> When I check the site it's $47.99



It must have been a limited time special. I was lucky to get that sale. $27 is still a great price though.


----------



## appliancejunk (Sep 22, 2011)

$27...?


----------



## Jakpro (Sep 22, 2011)

I don't know what it was, but the price was $27 and then there was a coupon for 20% off that price. The info is posted in this thread.


----------



## harryballs (Sep 22, 2011)

appliancejunk said:


> $27...?


 
Sorry, I got up too early this morning. I don't know why I thought this flashlight was $27. The current price is $47.99. You can get better deals on Amazon or eBay.


----------



## Robin24k (Sep 22, 2011)

harryballs said:


> You can get better deals on Amazon or eBay.


For $37.50 on Amazon, it's definately a good deal. Even though Maglite said at the release that it will be a seperate product not intended to replace the XL100, I think it will. Better runtime could keep the XL100 in production though...I've had to charge my Eneloop AAA's quite a lot of times since I got the light in June.


----------



## flatline (Sep 22, 2011)

Robin24k said:


> For $37.50 on Amazon, it's definately a good deal. Even though Maglite said at the release that it will be a seperate product not intended to replace the XL100, I think it will. Better runtime could keep the XL100 in production though...I've had to charge my Eneloop AAA's quite a lot of times since I got the light in June.


 
Does the XL200 have less runtime than the XL100 when set to the same output? Or only when both lights are at max?

--flatline


----------



## Robin24k (Sep 22, 2011)

Probably not, but definately yes for max output. The XL200 draws 900mA, compared to 560mA for XL50/XL100.


----------



## flatline (Sep 22, 2011)

Robin24k said:


> Probably not, but definately yes for max output. The XL200 draws 900mA, compared to 560mA for XL50/XL100.



The XL100 claimed 201 hours of runtime on the lowest setting. Are there any runtime claims for the XL200's lowest level?

--flatline


----------



## Robin24k (Sep 22, 2011)

14 lumens for 218 hours, compared to 7 lumens for 201 hours.



flatline said:


> runtime claims


You mean "runtime specifications"...it's ANSI FL-1 standard. Sorry to nitpick, it's something I pay extra attention to, after being embarassed by a manufacturer about the choice of words on a review.


----------



## K9Patrol (Sep 23, 2011)

I recently bought an Xl100 and am now waiting for an xl200 to ship. I've got a pretty good size pile of LED flashlights, though there were some functions that none of the flashlights have that I'd been looking for and found with the xl100. I haben't seen any of these in the comments I've read, and it seems that most are focused on a light being as bright as possible.

1) I have flashlights with strobes, though the strobes are all high-rate (to night-blind people). I wanted a strobe that could be used as a signaling beacon. The xl100 implements this perfectly, with the variable adustibility of the strobe rate and intensity.

2) I wanted a full variable intensity flashlight with a discreet low power setting - The low mode on the other lights I have can be brighter than you want, especially if you don't want to advertise to everyone in a 1 mile radius "I'm here!". The xl100 was better than I expected in this regard.

Using the light, I prefer it for most cases over any other I have. The other modes are good to have as well;

The "night-light" mode Is in reality a "battery-saver" mode -- when you're working with it and set it down periodically, dimming the light until you pick it up conserves battery life

I'm somewhat meh over the signal mode (having to turn the flashlight to signal on/off) but again with the variable intensity you can signal at a much lower power level without blasting out hundreds of lumens like other flashlighs with a momentaru contact.

SOS mode. Well once I've gotten the Xl200, the xl100 will have a home in my motorcycle, and if I ever end up down in a ditch in the middle of the night an SOS beacon will be nice to have.

Otherwise, I love the Motion control for adjusting brightness and strobe, though having to line up the notch to various positions on the xl100 is a pain. The xl200 will be perfect i. this regard.

One more thing, someone had a post about why mag is using 3 batteries instead of two. Look at the runtime difference between the 3v 2D maglite (9.25 hours) and the 4.5 volt 3D light (72). The difference is insane. I presume this is why they have 3 AAA's, to get 4.5v. I'd much rather have cr123a's, though.

K9


----------



## deadrx7conv (Sep 23, 2011)

You guys should keep an eye on slickdeals or fatwallet. Chiefsupply had a little sale on the XL200 for $22 with free shipping. I ordered a couple of Xl200's and a rubber switch seal for a worn-out ancient D-cell maglite for ~$45. I'm also typing this on a $500 laptop that I bought for $330(this increase the budget for 'the hobbies'). Bargains are out there if you pay attention. Various Target stores will also blow out 'slow selling' inventory. Its always worth checking out their camping and flashlight sections. Some of the stores blew out the XL50's and XL100's for $10-$20, along with various other brands and models from 50-75% off. 

Unlucky for me, all the department stores around here sold out their entire inventory of flashlights because of that little east coast storm last month. So, I won't be seeing any great deals any time soon.


----------



## flatline (Sep 23, 2011)

Robin24k said:


> 14 lumens for 218 hours, compared to 7 lumens for 201 hours.


 
That runtime is great, but I'm a little nervous that the lowest output is 14 lumens.



> You mean "runtime specifications"...it's ANSI FL-1 standard. Sorry to nitpick, it's something I pay extra attention to, after being embarassed by a manufacturer about the choice of words on a review.


I appreciate the correction, although I'm not sure agree with it.


Edit: Let me explain why I'm cautious about my terminology.

The runtime measurement, as I understand it, measures the time from power-on until the light is at 10% the initial output. So the ANSI FL-1 standard claims that on the lowest setting, the XL100 runs for 201 hours, but since I don't know anything about the output curve over that time, the only thing I know for certain is that the light was at or below 0.7 Lumens at the end of the measurement. If I need, say, a minimum of 3 Lumens, then there's a big difference between a light that drops below 3 Lumens in the first hour, but stays above 0.7 Lumens for 200 more hours and a light that stays above 3 Lumens for 200 hours and then drops below 0.7 Lumens in the last hour.

So, really, my beef is with the runtime specification itself. It's defined in such a way that it is of almost no value to me at all. That's why, at least when discussing runtime, I'm unwilling to treat the ANSI FL-1 value as anything more than a claim made by the manufacturer.

--flatline


----------



## leon2245 (Sep 23, 2011)

Robin24k said:


> flatline said:
> 
> 
> > The XL100 claimed 201 hours of runtime on the lowest setting. Are there any runtime claims for the XL200's lowest level
> ...



:laughing:

Implying the manufacturer isn't still _claiming_ these ANSI specifications. I figured they get pretty aggressive when they're providing the lights, as if by doing so they've effectively hired you to straight up write marketing copy for them. They just didn't like the word claim. Please tell me that wasn't Maglite.


----------



## välineurheilija (Sep 23, 2011)

I have an XL100 and i wouldnt buy the XL200 because where i live i can get a Fenix LD20 for less than the MAG, dont get me wrong the XL100 is a good light but for the price i had to pay for it i would have expected at least a glasslens in it.the UI is cool and i see that its even better in the 200


----------



## Robin24k (Sep 23, 2011)

flatline said:


> So, really, my beef is with the runtime specification itself. It's defined in such a way that it is of almost no value to me at all. That's why, at least when discussing runtime, I'm unwilling to treat the ANSI FL-1 value as anything more than a claim made by the manufacturer.


I don't like it either, but at least it's a step up from "3W LED" or manufacturer specifications extracted from a datasheet. A runtime chart would be nice to have for sure (for example, Streamlight provides charts on their data sheets online and on the packaging). 



leon2245 said:


> They just didn't like the word claim. Please tell me that wasn't Maglite.


No, it wasn't Maglite. They stress _independent labratory_ ANSI testing...


----------



## deadrx7conv (Sep 23, 2011)

I'd rather have ANSI FL-1 then NOTHING, which is how most lights sell as. I believe the runtime test runs the battery down to 10% of initial brightness. I'll assume that this means that the runtime on a 172lm light is over when it hits 17.2lm. Not sure if the 14lm lumen low would run down to 1.4lm but will hope so.

Funny that Maglite will always have its haters. Mine have worked superbly for almost 3 decades. And, anything I break is relatively easy to replace as parts are available and upgradeable. 

3aaa will always have its haters. Its one of the easiest cells to find in ANY store, can be bought in bulk cheap, and is available in alkaline, carbonzinc, lithium, nicd, nimh....versions. After that hurricane, you appreciate cells that you can still find!

And, eventually ANSI FL1 will collect a bunch of those haters too. I'll accept it as it is, even if it needs a little work. What standard doesn't need some tuning? Its better than nothing!

The XL200's arrived today. Its an excellent flashlight. Backing off the switch tailcap 1.33 turns disables the battery for long term storage without the flashlight coming apart. Yes, some are so afraid of parasitic drain(even though many flashlights suffer from it) that I'd figured I'd explain how simple it is to prevent it(or just leave the batteries out of it). 

I hope that Maglite is listening. For regular work usage, it definitely needs the 18650 or double CR123 option. Make the light a tad longer and shrink the diameter a bit and those cells would fit fine. The UI is a excellent and having the xl50,100,200 choices are a great idea. Maglite should also consider a single direct drive clicky swith with no UI. Call it the XL25 and offer it at a discount price. And, offer a stubby XL in single CR123. 

I don't have an issue with the plastic lens. I will order the UCL or Borofloat glass ones once these have been scratched up a bunch. It took a few years to annoyingly scratch up my other flashlights' lens. So, no hurry for glass lens here. But, I'd like to install a GITD oring for the lens area soon. The 'reflector removal' could be easier. I guess that the 'cost cutters' are doing what they can to avoid overseas slave labor. 

I'm hoping that the aftermarket will create a more friendly bezel(to stab or break a window with). 

Issues that I have: The orings in the tailcap and bezel do not create enough friction(might soak 'em in oil, ATF, BF, or PSF to swell them a little). I prefer that there be a tad more resistance when 'focusing' the bezel! The threads didn't sound to good so on with the thread grease! One of my lights has a scratch on the inside tube about a quarter inch above the LED module. I guess that it might be pressed in from the 'front' but I can't see a lip(a measured depth press fit LED module??). Don't want to take the hammer and punch to it until all the replacement 'parts' are available. Its begging for XM-L, high-CRI XPG or XPE, neutral and ww LED options. I think that the flashlight modders might have some profit to be made by offering these mods!


----------



## Robin24k (Sep 23, 2011)

Maglite occasionally reads CPF, and I've mentioned some of those issues to them as well, so they're listening. However, in a company of that size, these "small" changes are not as simple as it sounds.

My gripe with the plastic window is that it's not easy to replace. The reflector snaps in place, and so far, I've only been able to replace the window on my XL100. A better solution may be to use an anti-scratch coating, and I think they're shying away from glass windows because consumers will break them and require assistance.

A lithium-ion battery pack for the XL-series actually doesn't sound too difficult. It would be a retrofit to replace the 3AAA battery carrier, and like the ML125, it will be charged with a battery charger. People who use their lights heavily might be interested, but consumers will probably prefer 3AAA.


----------



## flatline (Sep 23, 2011)

deadrx7conv said:


> I don't have an issue with the plastic lens. I will order the UCL or Borofloat glass ones once these have been scratched up a bunch. It took a few years to annoyingly scratch up my other flashlights' lens. So, no hurry for glass lens here. But, I'd like to install a GITD oring for the lens area soon. The 'reflector removal' could be easier. I guess that the 'cost cutters' are doing what they can to avoid overseas slave labor.


 
It doesn't look like there's an easy way to change the lens. I couldn't get the reflector to twist or pop out. If I did get the lens out, I bet you'd have to replace it with a lens of the same thickness, so no glass lens since glass is usually thicker than plastic in order to resist breaking.

--flatline


----------



## Robin24k (Sep 23, 2011)

If you wiggle the reflector and push in the plastic window, it may come out. So far, only the one in my XL100 has come out. The glass window for the Mini Maglite works fine, I have one in my XL100.

I should probably give my XL200 a shot and see. Usually my thumb starts hurting after giving it a couple tries, so I give up.


----------



## flatline (Sep 23, 2011)

Robin24k said:


> If you wiggle the reflector and push in the plastic window, it may come out. So far, only the one in my XL100 has come out. The glass window for the Mini Maglite works fine, I have one in my XL100.
> 
> I should probably give my XL200 a shot and see. Usually my thumb starts hurting after giving it a couple tries, so I give up.


 
Do the XL lights have the same size lens as the AA minimag?

--flatline


----------



## Robin24k (Sep 23, 2011)

flatline said:


> Do the XL lights have the same size lens as the AA minimag?
> 
> --flatline


Yup.


----------



## speedsix (Sep 24, 2011)

Knives&Lights said:


> Any way you look at it, Maglite is stepping in the right direction and all you fellow U.S. citizens please lets not forget it is Made in the USA. Being a flashoholic I carry a P60 size host with a Nailbender XM-L drop in and AW 18650 battery. Anytime a friend or coworker see the output they become interested. Then I mention the total cost and fact that it uses expensive CR123 or Rechargables and they are quickly turned off. SO, I could gift my friends $59 Chinese made flashlights that have WOW factor brightness and eat expensive 123s OR I can buy them a new XL200 that still impresses and uses AAAs. I guess my point is that Maglites have their place. If I remember right the upcoming MiniMag LED is going to be 170 lumens also but around $35 dollars. A 170 lumen $35 MiniMag would make a excellent 2011 X-mas gift, hope it's out soon.


 
Good post. ML has a place and they are made in the good ol USA so the money you spend goes into our economy not China's. We need all the jobs and cash flow we can get right now. 

That being said, I find ML to be slow and backwards when it comes to product development. They need to get it in gear and start making stuff people want or they are going to find that people have moved on. They remind me of Blockbuster video.


----------



## flatline (Sep 24, 2011)

speedsix said:


> That being said, I find ML to be slow and backwards when it comes to product development. They need to get it in gear and start making stuff people want or they are going to find that people have moved on. They remind me of Blockbuster video.


 
I think Maglite is doing just fine.

Based on how the Target stores in my area have optimized shelf space in the flashlight section, I draw the following conclusions:
1. the incandescent AA Minimag is probably their biggest money maker followed by the 2D and 3D LED Maglites
2. cheap plastic lights with 5mm LEDS (Everready, Energizer, etc) come next

Clearly, the American market (at least those that shop at Target) are perfectly happy with the Maglite offerings.

--flatline


----------



## eeagle7 (Sep 27, 2011)

Well the Chief came through on their $22 deal; finally arrived today after a long back-order wait, and the XL200 is everything the reviews say! 
Will make a great EDC.
Made in the USA too!


----------



## uknewbie (Sep 27, 2011)

What's up with Blockbuster Movies? 

In fairness to Maglite, yeah their stuff is low quality but it is also very low priced, so what can one expect?


----------



## flatline (Sep 27, 2011)

uknewbie said:


> In fairness to Maglite, yeah their stuff is low quality but it is also very low priced, so what can one expect?


 
You can argue that Maglite isn't state-of-the-art, but I don't think you can say that their stuff is low quality.

Ignoring the solitaire, I've never held a Maglite that wasn't well built.

--flatline


----------



## uknewbie (Sep 27, 2011)

Seem low quality to me. Not exactly swimming with high quality components. 

Think they are all HA II, don't think there has ever been a Mag with good heat sinking, glass lenses? Lithium batteries? High output, new emitters...

Compare them to most other modern brands they just can't compete. Budget stuff though and not really trying to compete with these manufacturers. 

You get what you pay for though generally in life so like I say don't think one can complain about Maglite if you are paying USA prices anyway. 

Different story in some other countries where they are not so cheap.


----------



## robostudent5000 (Sep 27, 2011)

uknewbie said:


> Seem low quality to me. Not exactly swimming with high quality components.
> 
> Think they are all HA II, don't think there has ever been a Mag with good heat sinking, glass lenses? Lithium batteries? High output, new emitters...
> 
> ...


 
just wondering, but which Maglites have you owned?


----------



## Robin24k (Sep 27, 2011)

uknewbie said:


> Seem low quality to me. Not exactly swimming with high quality components.


It seems pretty high quality to me, not sure what you mean by "high quality components." If you're referring to the battery carrier, it's very solid (especially if you've ever used cheap 3AAA lights).



uknewbie said:


> Think they are all HA II, don't think there has ever been a Mag with good heat sinking, glass lenses? Lithium batteries? High output, new emitters...


Type II anodize, not HA II (HA by definition refers to Type III, so HA II makes no sense), is a different specification. Nothing to do with quality.

Heatsinking is a design issue, which again, has nothing to do with quality. As a matter of fact, the XL-series has pretty good heatsinking with the aluminum ring around the LED module. Plastic towers aren't found in clean slate LED-only designs like the XL-series or ML-series.

Glass windows can break, and they usually aren't easily replaceable. That's why they use plastic windows. Personally, I don't like plastic either, but if inclined, you can replace it with glass (part # 108-617).

Lithium primary AAA work fine in the XL-series, although I prefer a lower TCO by using NiMH Eneloop AAA.

I would say that the Cree XP-G is modern, right? Remember that higher output equals shorter runtime. With the 3AAA power source, you don't have much to work with.



uknewbie said:


> You get what you pay for though generally in life so like I say don't think one can complain about Maglite if you are paying USA prices anyway.
> 
> Different story in some other countries where they are not so cheap.


Indeed, for $40 USD here in the states, it's a very good deal. But, even if they charged the original estimated pricing of $60, I wouldn't say that it's overpriced. You get a lot of functionality and performance.


----------



## uknewbie (Sep 28, 2011)

robostudent5000 said:


> just wondering, but which Maglites have you owned?


 
None of the newer XL series but mini mag, 2d, 3d, 4d and 6d. Several rop builds other mods, drop ins and adaptations. 

Type II vs Type III has nothing to do with quality eh? You learn something new every day...


----------



## robostudent5000 (Sep 28, 2011)

uknewbie said:


> None of the newer XL series but mini mag, 2d, 3d, 4d and 6d. Several rop builds other mods, drop ins and adaptations.
> 
> Type II vs Type III has nothing to do with quality eh? You learn something new every day...


 
and it is your opinion that the Maglites that you have owned were of low quality?


----------



## uknewbie (Sep 28, 2011)

robostudent5000 said:


> and it is your opinion that the Maglites that you have owned were of low quality?


 
I thought they were before I got them and yes still do. 

I am amazed people argue so much on this issue, mag themselves clearly market their lights very much in the budget sector, home depot off the shelf stuff for $30 along with all the plastic crap beside them. 

If they released a thicker bodied light with type 3 ano and thick coated glass lens, modern high output led, modern lithium cells, proper interface, proper regulation, actual heat sinking etc etc then I might think otherwise. 

I doubt they will ever try this. 

They pump out 3 x AAA cheapo efforts instead. Which is fair enough people buy them nothing wrong with that. But they are anything but premium.


----------



## mikekoz (Sep 28, 2011)

uknewbie said:


> Seem low quality to me. Not exactly swimming with high quality components.
> 
> Think they are all HA II, don't think there has ever been a Mag with good heat sinking, glass lenses? Lithium batteries? High output, new emitters...
> 
> ...


 
They are not low quality, just not overpriced, at least here in the US. They are not fancy, they just work. I own several D, C, AA Maglites as well as one of the new XL100's, and none of them have ever failed on me. I have had some of the D and C cell light for 10-20 years, and the worse thing that happened to them was replacing bulbs, which is not a failure anyway. I have since upgraded them all to LED. As far as competing, they probably sell more lights than Fenix, Surefire, Olight, Jetbeam, etc combined. I do not have sales figures, but they are sold everywhere, are not expensive, and I see them in everybody's garage. As far as heat sinking goes, I have never had a problem with one like that, but have heard reports of some upper class lights (A Surefire model some years back) actually burning peoples hands. The type of battery they use has nothing to do with quality, as does the LED or emitter. To me quality is a measure of how well an item is made, and how long it is going to last. In this regard, I think Maglite is a winner!


----------



## BigusLightus (Sep 28, 2011)

The Chief came through for me too. Well worth the wait.

I like the variable rate and variable brightness strobe. I've not seen that feature before! The XL100 seemed difficult to operate but the XL200 is pure fun. No more having to hold the light in a predetermined position. Its all about the click. If you don't remember how many clicks get you to a particular feature then just click til you find what you want.

I'm not sure I fully understand the "ZZZ" mode. I wish it would settle down to near nothing then, when moved, brighten up to low. If I'm nearly asleep and grab a light I don't want it to crank up on high.

Showed off my new 200 the other evening and all of my non-flashaholic friends like it. I really like it too.


----------



## hwc (Sep 28, 2011)

BigusLightus said:


> I'm not sure I fully understand the "ZZZ" mode. I wish it would settle down to near nothing then, when moved, brighten up to low. If I'm nearly asleep and grab a light I don't want it to crank up on high.



It will crank back up to whatever brightness you have set in the main mode -- unless that is below 50% and then ZZZ will crank back up to 50% instead. I think the best use of this is not as a nightlight but when you are picking the light up and putting it down. For example, if you were doing a chore and putting the light down on the counter and then picking it up when you need more light. Like, for example, hooking up a computer or a TV set.


----------



## al g blenny (Sep 28, 2011)

I think I join in and get one too. $40 is a good price.


----------



## uknewbie (Sep 28, 2011)

mikekoz said:


> They are not low quality, just not overpriced, at least here in the US. They are not fancy, they just work. I own several D, C, AA Maglites as well as one of the new XL100's, and none of them have ever failed on me. I have had some of the D and C cell light for 10-20 years, and the worse thing that happened to them was replacing bulbs, which is not a failure anyway. I have since upgraded them all to LED. As far as competing, they probably sell more lights than Fenix, Surefire, Olight, Jetbeam, etc combined. I do not have sales figures, but they are sold everywhere, are not expensive, and I see them in everybody's garage. As far as heat sinking goes, I have never had a problem with one like that, but have heard reports of some upper class lights (A Surefire model some years back) actually burning peoples hands. The type of battery they use has nothing to do with quality, as does the LED or emitter. To me quality is a measure of how well an item is made, and how long it is going to last. In this regard, I think Maglite is a winner!


 
Depends what you mean by "work"

That dim wonky yellow beam most of them put out does not "work" for me.


----------



## Robin24k (Sep 28, 2011)

You obviously have not been paying much attention to Maglite's recent released...dim yellow beams are a thing of the past for at least 5 years now.


----------



## uknewbie (Sep 28, 2011)

Robin24k said:


> You obviously have not been paying much attention to Maglite's recent released...dim yellow beams are a thing of the past for at least 5 years now.


 
Fair point.

The future is here indeed, and apparently it is 3 x AAA


----------



## mikekoz (Sep 28, 2011)

uknewbie said:


> Fair point.
> 
> The future is here indeed, and apparently it is 3 x AAA


 
Unfortunately, for lights at brick and mortar stores, you are correct!


----------



## Yawns (Sep 28, 2011)

mikekoz said:


> They are not low quality, just not overpriced, at least here in the US. They are not fancy, they just work.


 I'd have to disagree, maglites look nice but generally they are just overpriced junk.
I bought my first one (4D) on a visit to the US where it was at least affordable (twice the price at home), but it consistently stopped working, requiring a shake or a wiggle of the connectors to make it work again.
I later upgraded that with a LED but that also failed after a few months.
Even before then the cheapy plastic lense was scratched to hell and the batteries make an annoying rattle all the time, it's like they never even bothered to measure a D-cell before making the tube.

Then I bought a 2D and again that stopped working for no reason, requiring the cap to be unscrewed and replaced before it would light up.

This concept of screwing something just to turn it on is daft, I don't do that with any other device, I just flip a switch.

Both lights now looked battered to hell and they have barely left the house, never mind been camping.

I don't think I need mention how truly god-awful the cheap-*** reflector is and how many artefacts it produces, a spluttering candle does a better job. Oh and the 10 lumen output or whatever it is, good job I like carrots....

When I first bought a Chinese torch I was stunned at the difference in quality, and the maglites all got chucked in the shed until I get around to gutting them.

That's all a maglite is good for really, it's got a long D-cell sized tube and it's common enough so that people make sorely needed upgrades for it.
That idea that it is inherently a "quality product" is just down to good marketing I think.


----------



## chmsam (Sep 28, 2011)

The XL 200 does not use D cells but rather 3 AAA's. 
It does not use the twist on/off head like the C/D cell Mags but instead has a tail switch. 
It does not put out 10 lumens like some incan's but a claimed 172 from its LED (seems fairly close to that).
It has a simple to use, multi-mode user interface. 
It does pretty much what the info on the Maglite web site says it will do and seems like it will hold up fairly well.

There are other choices and options from lots of other manufacturers of course so (as usual) it comes down to personal preferences. It's a matter of what battery size, form factor, and beam pattern someone wants. Also, it's about how much money one can/wants to spend. Sometimes it's even about whether someone wants to order off the web or walk into a brick and mortar store for their purchase.

To each their own.


----------



## Jakpro (Sep 28, 2011)

Maglite is a good, solid light that has been around for years. They have been tested and abused by many different people in many different conditions. They stand the test of time. I don't understand how anyone can conclude that they are not well made, but opinions vary.

The biggest valid criticism of Maglite is that they were slow to adopt new technology and rested on their market share. It is great to see that they working to upgrade their line.

The XL200 seems to be a great little light and I really like it. I have used Surefires for years, but the Maglites have always had a place and I use them frequently. I still use two Magchargers, but I have have upgraded their power. I have thrown and dropped Maglites and many times they were picked up and still worked-not always. They are not pretty, but they work and are easy to find parts for and fix. If my EagleTac, Sunwayman, Jetbeam, or Fenix break, then I probably will not be able to get it repaired. I am still waiting for my 4Sevens charger to be replaced. My Surefires have always been repaired by Surefire, but I pay a lot more for them than my Maglites.


----------



## MagDara (Sep 29, 2011)

I'll probably buy a XL200 this christmas. The thing I like most is the output and the size. It will fit perfectly in my shorts pocket, and so far its the brightest of all the Maglite LED series. By the way it's September now and the new Mini Mag Pro is still not for sale?!


----------



## MattE (Sep 29, 2011)

I have received my XL 200 yesterday and had the opportunity to use it extensively on a house I am buying.

It is a very nice little light. 
The user interface is very intuitive and becomes second nature.
Liked the lock mode.
It is very easy to dim
Fits in my shorts pocket nicely

Only thing is how to attach a lanyard.

Any ideas / suggestions

Matt


----------



## hwc (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm going to buy one of the Quark holsters and lanyards and carry the XL200 that way. It fits in the Quark X AA2 holster, but that holster is too long. I believe that the Turbo 123-2 holster should be just about perfect. I'll let ya know next week! In the holster, it could go around the neck or on a belt, which is good enough.

Lighthound sells a ring that will fit between the tailcap and the body to attach a lanyard, but it's got to be a very tight fit on getting the tailcap screwed on far enough.


----------



## flatline (Sep 29, 2011)

MattE said:


> Only thing is how to attach a lanyard.
> 
> Any ideas / suggestions
> 
> Matt



I made a figure eight with a large loop on bottom and a small loop on top out of 80-pound-test braided fishing line and threaded the tailcap through the large loop. The small loop is the only part visible outside the light and it serves as a perfectly functional attachment point for my lanyard.

--flatline


----------



## MattE (Sep 29, 2011)

I have received my XL 200 yesterday and had the opportunity to use it extensively on a house I am buying.

It is a very nice little light. 
The user interface is very intuitive and becomes second nature.
Liked the lock mode.
It is very easy to dim
Fits in my shorts pocket nicely

Only thing is how to attach a lanyard.

Any ideas / suggestions

Matt


----------



## MattE (Sep 29, 2011)

I do not know why it has double posted

Sorry anyway

Matt


----------



## appliancejunk (Oct 3, 2011)

Ordered A XL200 tonight. 
I had the XL100 for a week or two before returning it. Don't remember just what it was I did not like about it. I do remember that I liked the adjustable output.
I have a XL50 that I used for many months as a work light and it now sits on my night stand.

I keep reading about the XL200 and it seems as if it would be the best of both the XL100 and XL50 in one light, so tonight I cracked and ordered one.

Can't wait to test it out.


----------



## hwc (Oct 3, 2011)

appliancejunk said:


> Ordered A XL200 tonight.
> I keep reading about the XL200 and it seems as if it would be the best of both the XL100 and XL50 in one light, so tonight I cracked and ordered one.



Actually, it's even better than that. The user interface is fantastic. Plus it has the Cree XP-G LED, so it is a ton brighter than the other two lights and it has a little wider beam.


----------



## appliancejunk (Oct 3, 2011)

> Actually, it's even better than that.



Nice,


----------



## hwc (Oct 3, 2011)

BTW, if ya'll are looking for a way to carry the XL200 (or XL50/XL100), the 4 Sevens Quark Turbo 123-2 holster fits it perfectly:

http://www.4sevens.com/product_info.php?cPath=297_330_342&products_id=2279

For $8, you get a nice, simple nylon holster with elastic sides and a velcro flap to keep the light in place, plus a belt loop and a D-Ring to attache it to a belt or snap it on a lanyard to wear around your neck or hook it over a nail in the garage.


----------



## appliancejunk (Oct 3, 2011)

*Maglite XL Camo*

Do you think maglite will come out with a camo version for the XL series of flashlights?

If they do I would like to see it in a different camo then what they have for the AA flashlights. I think a Realtree camo on the XL series would be awesome.


----------



## Imon (Oct 3, 2011)

*Re: Maglite XL Camo*

Maglite has come out with different colors for their larger (D-cell) flashlight, including camo, but I'm doubtful that they'll do it for the XL series of lights. Maglite's flavored flashlights also seem to be restricted to certain vendors, like Wal-Mart or Fry's, but you can always get someone to put a camo finish on your light. Camo pattern is applied to guns all the time.

Oh and the camo Maglite I saw was a phony looking digital camo not Realtree. Apparently they make a woodland camo pattern too.


----------



## appliancejunk (Oct 3, 2011)

*Re: Maglite XL Camo*

The XL series come in four different colors now and the D-cell is not the only one that comes in camo now, so does the 2xAA and the 3xAA.

I don't see why they would not do it for the XL series too sooner or later.

Search maglite camo on amazon and you can see maglite comes in another camo besides the digital camo, but it's still not realtree.


----------



## flatline (Oct 3, 2011)

hwc said:


> BTW, if ya'll are looking for a way to carry the XL200 (or XL50/XL100), the 4 Sevens Quark Turbo 123-2 holster fits it perfectly:
> 
> http://www.4sevens.com/product_info.php?cPath=297_330_342&products_id=2279
> 
> For $8, you get a nice, simple nylon holster with elastic sides and a velcro flap to keep the light in place, plus a belt loop and a D-Ring to attache it to a belt or snap it on a lanyard to wear around your neck or hook it over a nail in the garage.



The holster for the S-mini fits the XL lights just fine. I think I paid $6 for one.

Also, the holster suggested for the XL100 on Amazon for about $7 works fine although the metal snap backing is in contact with the light. I imagine it'll eventually scratch the anodizing off.

--flatline


----------



## appliancejunk (Oct 3, 2011)

S-mini?

Got a part number or link for the holster?


----------



## hwc (Oct 3, 2011)

Here's a link to a photo of the s mini holster from CPF Marketplace. It appears to be identical to the 4 Sevens holster, but without the velcro flap to lock the light in place. Can't see the back to know whether or not it has the D-ring for attaching a lanyard or clip.

http://img607.imageshack.us/img607/5149/smini00.jpg

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/sh...***-ShiningBeam-S-mini-XP-G-R5-LED-Flashlight

The $8 bucks for the 4Sevens includes free shipping.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Oct 3, 2011)

I received my XL200 from Chiefs last week, and am very impressed. It is the same quality body that the XL100 is, but it is 10x easier to use! The UI on the XL100 is one of the worst I've seen on a flashlight, while the UI on the XL200 is one of the best. 
I also tested the overall out the front lumens of the XL200 on my homemade light box. It is roughly 165 out the front lumens, give or take 5% either way. It has a nice beam and beautiful color temp. 
My only complaints are the lack of a lanyard attachment, and how the nightlight mode works. I wish the nightlight mode could be used with any brightness setting, and not automatically ramp up to 50% (which is far to bright in many cases).


----------



## Robin24k (Oct 3, 2011)

I've been told that Maglite is starting to ship out OEM holsters for the XL-series...no further details at the moment, but will post an update once I get one.


----------



## appliancejunk (Oct 3, 2011)

Robin24k said:


> I've been told that Maglite is starting to ship out OEM holsters for the XL-series...no further details at the moment, but will post an update once I get one.



That is great news. Going to wait for the OEM holster.


----------



## nhoj_yelbom (Oct 3, 2011)

just got my xl200 in today, it arrived DOA after waiting 4 weeks and maglite customer service manager was no help ..... tried the lockout mode and messing with batteries and switch for about an hour, time to give up :shakehead


----------



## nhoj_yelbom (Oct 3, 2011)

*Re: Maglite XL Camo*

best bet will probably be camo duct tape


----------



## Norm (Oct 3, 2011)

Maglite XL Camo merged with Maglite XL200 - Norm


----------



## appliancejunk (Oct 3, 2011)

nhoj_yelbom said:


> just got my xl200 in today, it arrived DOA after waiting 4 weeks and maglite customer service manager was no help ..... tried the lockout mode and messing with batteries and switch for about an hour, time to give up :shakehead



That's to bad. You going to send it back to Maglite?


----------



## hwc (Oct 3, 2011)

adirondackdestroyer said:


> I received my XL200 from Chiefs last week, and am very impressed. It is the same quality body that the XL100 is, but it is 10x easier to use! The UI on the XL100 is one of the worst I've seen on a flashlight, while the UI on the XL200 is one of the best.



Yeah. Once you get the hang of adjusting the brightness on the XL200, it sets the standard for how simple a user-interface should be. Just set it to whatever brightness you want, and the setting instantly becomes the default. Want a diffferent default? Just change it. No clicking thru brightness levels each time. No complicated progrramming steps.

After a day or two, it just becomes second nature to click, hold, and rotate the light in your fingers to adjust the brightness.


----------



## nhoj_yelbom (Oct 3, 2011)

appliancejunk said:


> That's to bad. You going to send it back to Maglite?



if i have to, im hoping the seller will exchange it.


----------



## appliancejunk (Oct 4, 2011)

nhoj_yelbom said:


> if i have to, im hoping the seller will exchange it.



Who did you purchase it from?


----------



## nhoj_yelbom (Oct 4, 2011)

appliancejunk said:


> Who did you purchase it from?


*boostedbora26 on ebay*


----------



## appliancejunk (Oct 4, 2011)

What is the serial number on the dead XL200?

Keep us updated as to what you end up doing with it. If you end up having to send it to maglite I would be interested to know how they take care of it for you.

Unless the ebay seller would send a replacement XL200 along with a prepaid return postage label to return the DOA light I would just send it to maglite to start with and purchase another XL200 from a different seller.

In the end you would end up with two XL200's, but nothing wrong with having a extra.


----------



## nhoj_yelbom (Oct 4, 2011)

appliancejunk said:


> What is the serial number on the dead XL200?
> 
> Keep us updated as to what you end up doing with it. If you end up having to send it to maglite I would be interested to know how they take care of it for you.
> 
> ...



serial is XL200 000043100, will do. maglight is sending prepaid postage through snail mail....


----------



## appliancejunk (Oct 4, 2011)

> maglight is sending prepaid postage through snail mail....



Are they sending a replacement light with the prepaid postage?

I would be a little disappointed if they did not. Even if they took my credit card over the phone so they could bill me for it in case i did not return the broken light would be fine with me. 

Seems a lot of companies do exchanges by sending the replacement along with the pre paid return postage labels now days. 
I have even delete with companies that send the replacement item and don't even want the old unit back.

Fluke did this on a DMM I had owned for just a few weeks. The dial kept coming off. I sent fluke a photo and in just a few days I had the replacement meter and they did not want the old one back.

I just hope maglite tries to be a leader when it comes to customer service.


----------



## nhoj_yelbom (Oct 4, 2011)

appliancejunk said:


> Are they sending a replacement light with the prepaid postage?
> 
> I would be a little disappointed if they did not. Even if they took my credit card over the phone so they could bill me for it in case i did not return the broken light would be fine with me.
> 
> ...



im very dissapointed in maglite service, one of the worst so far. i have had great service from blendtec, logitech, but maglite has started making better flashlights but they are still in the 1980's in customer service. they can only send prepaid postage through mail, no email or fax. im waiting on a response about the prepaid exchange still so i dont have 2 months in getting a working xl200


----------



## hwc (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm sure you've already tried this, but have you double and triple checked that you have the batteries in correctly? Two of them face one direction, the third faces the other. The NEG end of each battery must be installed against the spring end of a battery slot.

The battery holder itself has an arrow to indicate direction, but this arrow is NOT an indicator for the orientation of all three batteries.


----------



## nhoj_yelbom (Oct 4, 2011)

hwc said:


> I'm sure you've already tried this, but have you double and triple checked that you have the batteries in correctly? Two of them face one direction, the third faces the other. The NEG end of each battery must be installed against the spring end of a battery slot.
> 
> The battery holder itself has an arrow to indicate direction, but this arrow is NOT an indicator for the orientation of all three batteries.



yes i have other xl series lights also... but i checked my self multiple times, even tried lockout a bunch


----------



## appliancejunk (Oct 4, 2011)

> yes i have other xl series lights als



How about trying a battery holder from another XL light?
How about a tail cap from another XL? 

Would be cool if it would light up with another tail cap, then we would know the LED end was not the problem.


----------



## hwc (Oct 4, 2011)

nhoj_yelbom said:


> yes i have other xl series lights also... but i checked my self multiple times, even tried lockout a bunch



Well, in that case, I would start swapping the head, the battery holder, and the tailpiece, one at a time, from an XL50 until I figured out what was broken on your XL200. See if the new battery carrier works in one of the older lights. See if an older tailcap makes the new light work. And, so forth. It's gotta be either a bad battery carrier or a bad tailcap or a bad emitter head and you've got everything you need to figure it out.


----------



## Retinator (Oct 4, 2011)

I just got my '200 yesterday and love it already!

The 50 that it came with had a problem with the battery carrier. The front centre nub didn't come to a point and looked like a recessed blob of solder. It wasn't connecting.

At least the 200 works 

I'm thinking that the 200 will eventually replace the 100, as it was/is a major pain in the ***.


----------



## appliancejunk (Oct 8, 2011)

Received my XL200 today, finally. 
I like the switch modes and the night light mode is awesome! 

The XL100 was cool, but not as easy to run, my XL50 is easier to run, but no lockout and I find lockouts handy for pocket carry. 
The XL200 seems like it's going to be just right for a 3x AAA flashlight.

Just need to wait for it to get dark out now so I can really test it out.


----------



## mrheat (Oct 9, 2011)

hi

does anybody when itll be coming to stores in europe?


----------



## hwc (Oct 9, 2011)

As far as I can tell, the XL200 isn't even widely available yet in the United States. Amazon only has one vendor with limited stock.


----------



## MattE (Oct 10, 2011)

Anybody able to find a clip for XL200 for pocket carry ?

Thanks


----------



## hwc (Oct 11, 2011)

I haven't looked for a clip, but the Quark rubber hand grip fits the XL lights perfectly (with the ends pointed in). Makes the light really easy to hold, gives it an anti-roll feature when you set it down, and seems secure enough to attach a lanyard to.

XL200 with Quark rubber handgrip


----------



## Robin24k (Oct 22, 2011)

Just completed a runtime test with Energizer Ultimate Lithium L92. Results were 2h 30m regulated runtime, 3h total runtime (to ~10%).

For obvious reasons, I'm not going to test runtime on low.


----------



## TomBrooklyn (Oct 22, 2011)

I think Maglights were about the highest quality flashlight available when they first came out. I still have two AA Mini-Mags that are probably about 15-20 years old now.


----------



## Lightwriter (Oct 22, 2011)

Robin24k said:


> Just completed a runtime test with Energizer Ultimate Lithium L92. Results were 2h 30m regulated runtime, 3h total runtime (to ~10%).
> 
> For obvious reasons, I'm not going to test runtime on low.



I wonder how well the Energizer Advance Lithium compares. Also, e2 got changed to Ultimate, right?


----------



## Robin24k (Oct 22, 2011)

Yes, e2 has been renamed as Ultimate Lithium.

The difference between Advanced and Ultimate Lithium is that Ultimate lasts longer under high drain. If you look at the EA92's datasheet, you'll see a bend at 400mA in the Constant Current Performance chart. Up until 400mA, performance is similar to L92, but beyond 400mA, I think the L92 will last longer (it's sneaky how Energizer uses different ways of representing data so the batteries cannot be compared directly). Since the XL200 draws about 890mA, I think it will drop out of regulation earlier.

http://data.energizer.com/PDFs/ea92.pdf

They don't provide AAA capacity for 1A draw (XL200 draws about 900mA), but you can compare 1A draw with the AA models - 3Ah out of the L91, but only 2Ah out of the EA91.


----------



## Blue72 (Oct 23, 2011)

how is the runtime on alkaline


----------



## Robin24k (Oct 23, 2011)

2h 30m until 10%.


----------



## Blue72 (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks

do you have a runtime graph or at least runtime to 50%


----------



## Robin24k (Oct 23, 2011)

It's the ANSI spec and I don't have a light meter, so I won't be able to make a runtime graph.


----------



## nhoj_yelbom (Oct 24, 2011)

just got it back from maglite repair. paperwork says t/cap contact was the problem.


----------



## Nikos (Nov 1, 2011)

Anyone have a link to instructions on how to use the Xl200? I seem to have locked it out and I lost my instructions.


----------



## Robin24k (Nov 1, 2011)

With the light pointing up, press and hold the switch, then rotate the light 180 degrees until it's pointing down and release the switch.


----------



## bassdawg (Nov 4, 2011)

Hi, i am really impressed with my XL 200 . I dont know alot about flashlights but have no problem with the different modes . How does the other lights compare like Coast an Coleman ?
Thanks for your help ,
Bill


----------



## Robin24k (Nov 8, 2011)

Just posted my runtime graph for the XL200. Interesting to note is that after 12 minutes of runtime, the XL200 reduces output to 50%.

Alkaline: Duracell MX2400, expiration 2013-03
NiMH: Sanyo HR4-UTGA, fully charged 12 hours prior
Lithium: Energizer L92, expiration 2024-03



Robin24k said:


> *Runtime Test*


----------



## Blue72 (Nov 8, 2011)

Yikes, Thats sad

Does the xl50 do the same....or ay of the other new maglite products


----------



## Blue72 (Nov 8, 2011)

On the other hand, if you turn the light off after 12 minutes and turn it back on...does it revert back to full power again. If so, would love to see another runtime chart turning on and off


----------



## Robin24k (Nov 8, 2011)

Well, considering that the light draws 900mA out of the AAA's, output would be dropping either way. At least it's a design choice and regulated, instead of free-fall...

I am surprised though, because I've never noticed this in practice. Either I've never run it for more than 12 minutes, or the change is subtle (non-linear perceived brightness). I don't have the XL50 with me right now, so it'll have to wait until next month.

I plan on doing a test with the ML125 and ML100 (once I get it), but I need to get some alkaline C-cells.



dd61999 said:


> On the other hand, if you turn the light off after 12 minutes and turn it back on...does it revert back to full power again. If so, would love to see another runtime chart turning on and off


Sure, I can do a test with a power cycle every 15 minutes.


----------



## Robin24k (Nov 9, 2011)

Not much surprise here, one hour of runtime with 80% duty cycle (on 12 minutes, off 3 minutes).


----------



## Blue72 (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks Robin24k...great info!

However, runtime is important to me......hopefully your ml125/ml100 with "c" batteries have a more impressive runtime.......Loooking forward to it!


----------



## lbarry920 (Nov 14, 2011)

hwc said:


> To change the brightness setting of the XL200, you double-click and hold the clicky,rotate the light to change the level setting, and release the clicky. It stores the new setting as the default. Once you've used the light for a day or two, changing the light setting is a snap. The light is only off for as long as it takes you to make the second click of the double click. Like a nano-second. This works from any mode.
> 
> A double-click and release, from any mode, will return you to normal flashlight at the stored default setting.
> 
> The only option I've seen for a lanyard (so far) is an aftermarket ring from lighthound that fits between the tailpiece and the body. I haven't ordered one, so I don't know how well it works.


----------



## sand1303 (Nov 16, 2011)

I really like my xl100 except for the way u choose modes. Am looking foward to getting one of these but haven't been able to find them on the shelves. Just online. Are these available at any store that I can just walk in and buy one? 

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robin24k (Nov 21, 2011)

Going back to the drop to 50% after 12 minutes, it seems like this is due to law enforcement needs. 5.11 Tactical's ATAC lights do this as well, and they told me that it was done by request from LE. It is a sensible choice though, since typical flashlight use is less than 15 minutes, and if a flashlight is used for longer than that, extended runtime would be preferable to maximum brightness.

As shown in the 80% duty cycle graph, cycling the light will being it back to 100%, so you do have that option if needed.


----------



## Chicken Drumstick (Dec 12, 2011)

uknewbie said:


> I thought they were before I got them and yes still do.
> 
> I am amazed people argue so much on this issue, mag themselves clearly market their lights very much in the budget sector, home depot off the shelf stuff for $30 along with all the plastic crap beside them.
> 
> ...


Old post I know. But I couldn't believe what I was reading. You seem to be confusing specification for quality.


----------



## Caterpillar (Dec 25, 2011)

I am really enjoying my XL200. I use it also as light on my bicycle... It is very bright, so when I meet cars, they start slowing down because the believe a motorbyke is coming from the crossroad 
It is also a perfect gift for birthdays, with a few money you can give to your friend an excellent product that they will love for sure!


----------



## Robin24k (Dec 26, 2011)

90% duty cycle graph completed (and with less error than the 80% graph...used a handy alarm clock gadget to remind me when to shut off the light ).


----------



## spc smith (Dec 26, 2011)

It says more about the lack of character a person has to belittle someone else for thier own gains emotionally. I for 1, used to have maglites and they are good lights. There are really good lights out there though but im not in the mind of taking someone else's joy away of the light they have and own or currently have the budget for. I have 2 soon to be 3 kids and I don't have the extra cash lying around to buy as many flashlights as I would LOVE to have. But that's a labor of love and sacrafice for my wonderful little growing family. I do have an Olight M20X, and i do quite like it alot! I think I'm satisfied as a soldier and it fits my needs for what I use it for on my deployment=). But again, Maglites are good store available lights at a good budget point. And power to any of you that use them


----------



## flyingalbatross (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm thinking of buying this light.
The problem is back in Australia its quite expensive and wondering if its really worth the $40 AUD to send it from USA to Australia(its around $80 if I buy it local).

One I thing I would like to know is the Spot to flood turning thing.
The other day I had my 170 Lumen Deal Extreme torch and while its very bright I could not light the the object around 20 metres away(65.6167979 feet).

So if I had the Maglite XL 200 could I change to spot and see the object or would it fail that at that?

Also are these fully made in USA made from USA parts?

Thanks.


----------



## Robin24k (Dec 28, 2011)

For the XL-series, don't bother with spot to flood. Just leave it tightened all the way and it works well because of the larger XP-G die size. Take a look at the beamshot (click to enlarge):

http://www.led-resource.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/XL200_10-320x240.jpg

​


----------



## flyingalbatross (Dec 28, 2011)

Robin24k said:


> For the XL-series, don't bother with spot to flood. Just leave it tightened all the way and it works well because of the larger XP-G die size. Take a look at the beamshot (click to enlarge):
> 
> 
> 
> ​



So if I had the same problem I had above(object 20m away), could I light it up?


----------



## Robin24k (Dec 28, 2011)

I don't think it'll be a problem.


----------



## Crankandcam (Jan 18, 2012)

Seems to me maglite hasen't ever let me down. Sure they're not the best of the best but the best readily available to an everyday joe shmoe like me? Sure


----------



## flyingalbatross (Jan 18, 2012)

I got my XL200.

Love it. Great torch.


----------



## ff4life (Jan 18, 2012)

*XL200 Power save dimming?*

I just recently bought an xl200 and noticing the runtime graphs that are posted here, it is supposed to dim to 50% after 12 minutes. To test this on mine i put in a fresh set of batteries. When i turned on the flashlight i turned a stopwatch on at the same time, and when 12 minutes came around it did not dim at all. I waited a few extra minutes and still nothing. I turned the flashlight off then immediately back on and there was no change in brightness. I understand the concept of percieved brightness and i recall in the Nite lite mode that if the brighness is set below 50% when you shake the light it will go to the minium of 50%. When it was at 50% i could def tell that it wasn't as bright is full power. Is mine defective or did they change the programming on them?

Thread Merged - Norm


----------



## rontaki (Jan 26, 2012)

I have an XL100, and also have an issue with it's run time on Eneloop AAA batteries. They last too long.

As a member of this forum, I have been seduced into having numerous other brighter flashlights and they are my primary users. This leaves poor ol' XL100 set to dim as my nightstand light, with occasional other uses. 
So, I don't get to play with my passel of Eneloops and Maha C-9000 charger enough. Just them boring Li-ion cells baking in the WF-139 charger...

Misery loves company, so an XL200 is in my future. Maybe then I'll get more quality time with the Maha. :sick2:


----------



## rontaki (Feb 2, 2012)

My XL200 arrived yesterday. It has been fed three Eneloop AAA batteries, and I am pleased with its performance for a fairly low-priced, well-made light.
It throws a pretty mean beam of light out there. In a real quick and dirty comparo with my T20C2 XM-L in my mildly lit 'hood, it does rather well. Its more like the younger brother than a weak sister to the T20C2.
What really has me singing its praises is being able to just pick it up, click and hold it in a horizontal position (even at 45 degrees), and rotate the light to set brightness. E-Z! 

Setting the other modes has proven to be a bit tricky for me, as I learn how to work the button properly for that. Still, a vast improvement over the XL100 interface. I know that many CPFers have absolutely no use for the fancy features, but these are not obtrusive. Keep in mind this is not a tactical light, rather a handy all-purpose illumination tool. I like having a continuously-variable strobe, and the Nite Lite feature is fun to play with. Watch folks' eyes get big when the flashlight reacts to a knock on the table.

So, yeah, this is not the most powerful light, uses 3xAAA batteries and lacks a stainless crenelated bezel. A long fall will probably kill it. But I have other lights for those situations, that cost multiple times what this did.

At under $40 if you shop around, the XL200 is a nice addition to the arsenal. I expect good, long service from this light.


----------



## Robin24k (Feb 2, 2012)

Updated the runtime graph with a re-test of the XL200 using my new light meter.


Robin24k said:


>


I used the AAA's the came with the XL200 (exp. 2017-03) and got half an hour more than before (exp. 2013-03). I probably would've gotten even closer to the ANSI spec if I used a battery with exp. 2018...I think alkaline batteries are only good within a year of two of manufacturing...


----------



## pulstar (Mar 20, 2012)

Just one question, which glass lens (if any) would fit my XL200? Two wipes with the cotton cloth and plastic on got scratched...


----------



## Robin24k (Mar 20, 2012)

Mini Maglite glass window will work, it's part # 108-617. Make sure you can get the reflector out without damaging it though...


----------



## pulstar (Mar 20, 2012)

Does anyone have any experience with removing the reflector? Other than that, thank you Robin for your advice and many helpful reviews!


----------



## Robin24k (Mar 20, 2012)

I've only been able to remove it from my XL100, no luck with the XL50 or XL200, so it could really depend. If you're able to dislodge the tabs by pushing it side-to-side, you have a pretty good chance of getting it out. Just keep applying pressure on the window while tilting it back and forth, and it will slowly come out of the tabs have been dislodged.


----------



## jdhermit (Mar 30, 2012)

Just got one of these...LOVE the thing!
It seems brighter than it should, honestly.
UI is great...think I'll be carrying this often!
Dimming is a little wonky...difficult to control...but that's a minor complaint. 

:thumbsup:

JD


----------



## GForGeep (May 22, 2012)

Someone needs to find a way to mod it so it doesn't need a battery carrier and have it run on Li-ions like an 18650 or an 18500


----------



## flatline (May 22, 2012)

GForGeep said:


> Someone needs to find a way to mod it so it doesn't need a battery carrier and have it run on Li-ions like an 18650 or an 18500



I'd be afraid to leave a li-ion cell in it. I have a XL100 and it has enough parasitic drain to empty the AAA duraloops in a month or two of sitting on the shelf. I no longer store it with the tailcap screwed in at all.

I don't know that the XL200 has the same parasitic drain issue, but I bet it does.

--flatline


----------



## Photon (Jul 9, 2012)

Does anyone know if the lower output modes of the XL200 use PWM or current regulation?


----------



## Robin24k (Jul 9, 2012)

It's PWM.


----------



## Photon (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks.


----------



## flatline (Jul 10, 2012)

Does the XL200 have the same amount of parasitic draw as the XL100?

If I let my XL100 sit for a month or two, the eneloops are dead when I try to use it. Now I store it with the tail loose.

--flatline


----------



## EDC_amper (Jul 20, 2012)

MattE said:


> Anybody able to find a clip for XL200 for pocket carry ?
> 
> Thanks



Safariland makes a sweet light called the RLS (rapid light system). Its a decent 90 lumen led with two polymer attachments. One is a clip to your pistol rail and the other is a pocket clip. The pocket clip works with most cylindrical objects...i.e. other flashlight brands. Its a tight fit on the XL200 but thats what you want. 


```
http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/product/60146
```


----------



## rambo180 (Aug 5, 2012)

EDC_amper said:


> Safariland makes a sweet light called the RLS (rapid light system). Its a decent 90 lumen led with two polymer attachments. One is a clip to your pistol rail and the other is a pocket clip. The pocket clip works with most cylindrical objects...i.e. other flashlight brands. Its a tight fit on the XL200 but thats what you want.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Speaking of XL200 clips, anyone know about a cheap holster? cheers.


----------



## flatline (Aug 5, 2012)

rambo180 said:


> Speaking of XL200 clips, anyone know about a cheap holster? cheers.



Amazon had a cheap but perfectly adequate holster in the "people who bought this item also bought..." section of the XL200/XL100/XL50 pages so I picked it up. Works great.

--flatline


----------



## rambo180 (Aug 6, 2012)

flatline said:


> Amazon had a cheap but perfectly adequate holster in the "people who bought this item also bought..." section of the XL200/XL100/XL50 pages so I picked it up. Works great.
> 
> --flatline



Thanks! thats a good starting point for me. Amazon strongly dislike posting to Australia, but I'll see how I go this time.


----------



## appliancejunk (Sep 15, 2012)

appliancejunk said:


> Ordered A XL200 tonight.
> I had the XL100 for a week or two before returning it. Don't remember just what it was I did not like about it. I do remember that I liked the adjustable output.
> I have a XL50 that I used for many months as a work light and it now sits on my night stand.
> 
> ...



Wow, does time fly or what.

Just about a year ago I posted here that I purchased the XL200.
Great flashlight and I carried it in my pocket all through the dark months of winter.

Then I put it away when I decided to carry a smaller 1xAA flashlight for the spring and summer. 

Now fall is hear and it's getting dark early again. Got my XL200 back out and was surprised the batteries were not dead in it.
The drain on the XL200 when it's off must be very small. 

Anyway my pockets seem to be fuller then ever and I would like to find a holster for this light. 

Has maglite come out with a official holster for the XL200 yet?

If so does anyone have a link or part number. Can't find anything on the maglite site.

thanks,


----------



## appliancejunk (Sep 15, 2012)

After some more searching I see maglite did come out with a holster for the XL200, but already discontinued it, why?

*Maglite XL Series Flashlight Belt Holster, Black, XLXXX-A3046, 108-000-858*
*TEMPORARILY DISCONTINUED BY MAGLITE. PLEASE CHECK BACK FOR UPDATES. 
*http://www.zbattery.com/Maglite-XL-Series-Flashlight-Holster?sc=7&category=110972


----------



## WoodMan (Sep 15, 2012)

The Maxpedition 4" flashlight sheath is a great holster for the XL series.


----------



## appliancejunk (Sep 15, 2012)

How good of a fit is the Maxpedition 4" flashlight sheath?

I was reading about the generic looking holster that shows up on amazon and ebay for the XL200 and some said the holster was about one inch taller then the XL200.

Could you post a photo of your XL200 in the Maxpedition 4" flashlight sheath so I could see it?

Thanks,


----------



## appliancejunk (Sep 15, 2012)

This one? Looks very nice!
http://www.maxpedition.com/store/pc/4-Flashlight-Sheath-9p195.htm


----------



## El Camino (Sep 29, 2012)

I bought an XL200 a few weeks ago from Amazon. It was a bit cheaper there. I love it. It's very bright, especially with Ultimate Lithiums. I keep it by my bed at night on the lowest setting for bathroom trips, but I like the fact that I can adjust the brightness as needed. That was the main selling point for me. I wanted something bright, but I often need something dimmer for reading part numbers, maps and things. The other functions are cool, though I don't know that I would really use them except for fun. The strobe is great because I can slow it down to a slow beacon, and the SOS might come in handy (hope I never need to use it). I like that it can tail stand, and it's comfortable in my hand.

Things I don't like: The grip is a little too slick. The knurling consists of ridges that are oriented the long way, and I feel that it can easily slip out of my hand. I ordered a 1" lanyard ring that I hope will fit, which should be a solution. I may also put a section of inner tube or something for additional grip. I also don't like the plastic lens. I may order a glass one, but I'm hesitant to remove the reflector until I know I can get a replacement. Other than that, It's a great light.

I'm using Nite-Ize mini pock-its as a holster. It has two sections, and the light will fit in either one. The back one is a bit more secure, but a little hard to reach. The front one leaves more to grab, and I can put a pen and small screwdriver on each side in the back to form a cradle, which is handy as I need those items often. I had this holster already, and it wasn't being used so there you go. It is a bit tall and can be uncomfortable in the car though, so I may get one of the smaller ones mentioned. I might get a couple of anti-roll caps for each end to prevent rolling as well as act as protectors. The one I have fits very loosely though, so I just use it on my Mini-Mag. It seems like some are looser than others - any one else notice this?

I do a nightly security check around the house, but this is really an excuse to use the light, and to check for critters. It's spider season, and I enjoy watching the huge orb weavers do their thing. Also, if you hold the light so that you are looking down the beam, you can see the reflections in wolf spiders' eyes. I also spotted an opossum in a tree on the other side of the yard with this light. It's brighter than a "300 lumen" light I have. 

I've noticed that the Mag-Tac will be available "soon" and it looks like it's based on the XL series. I've seen pictures of a plastic pocket clip/lanyard point on them, and it looks like it will work on the XL's. I hope Mag Instruments makes them available as separate accessories.


----------



## InfinateLED (Nov 3, 2012)

I have the XL100 & XL200. They are both very simple to operate and you have effectively infinite brightness adjustments unlike the XL50. Whenever you turn it on it will be at the brightness level you last used.
If you don't want all of the extra modes you never have to use them.
The XL200 is my favorite because it is so simple to adjust brightness - just hold down electronic tail button and roll the light one way or the other - no shaking or anything. Within a short time I was able to do it in my sleep!


----------



## El Camino (Nov 3, 2012)

BTW that lanyard ring I ordered works perfectly, and it also functions as a roll stop. I may paint it black to match the body.


----------



## xevious (Mar 1, 2013)

How visible is the PWM on lower modes? Also, can the battery circuit be broken by unscrewing the tail cap a few turns?


----------



## Robin24k (Mar 1, 2013)

I cannot see any PWM, but I am not particularly sensitive to it. You can disconnect the tailcap with a couple turns (positive center contact on the battery carrier is lower than the negative), but it will be loose.


----------



## välineurheilija (Mar 1, 2013)

Not sure about the XL200 but the XL100 has a lockout mode.IIRC you turn the light on and keep pressing the switch-point to the ceiling-point to the floor-release switch.


----------



## InfinateLED (Mar 2, 2013)

The XL200 has a lockout mode also. Just note that the lockout doesn't reset even if you change the batteries so an unenlightened person might think the flashlight is dead.


----------



## Lord Flashlight (Jun 28, 2013)

So is it definitely OK to use ultimate lithiums with this flashlight? 

I just bought a pack of 4 today and have used one on my Nitecore T2 keychain light and was going to use the other three in the XL200, but I couldn't find anything on the XL200 packaging that said they are OK to use (unlike on Fenix, Nitecore packaging etc which tells you which kind are ok).


----------



## alpg88 (Jun 28, 2013)

maglite does not say it is ok, but i used in 2aa led and xl100\200 none had any issues.


----------



## Lord Flashlight (Jun 28, 2013)

alpg88 said:


> maglite does not say it is ok, but i used in 2aa led and xl100\200 none had any issues.



OK thanks.


----------



## Phry (Jun 30, 2013)

Robin24k said:


> *Runtime Test*
> 
> 
> 
> ...






"Interesting"

Really? That's how you would describe it? :shakehead


You sure "pathetic" or "terrible" would not be more accurate?


----------



## Lord Flashlight (Aug 1, 2013)

Well the Ultimate Lithiums I put in didn't seem to last noticeably longer than alkaline, so I won't be bothering with those again, seeing as they were more expensive.


----------



## Phry (Aug 3, 2013)

Lord Flashlight said:


> Well the Ultimate Lithiums I put in didn't seem to last noticeably longer than alkaline, so I won't be bothering with those again, seeing as they were more expensive.



Are you suggesting the impartial testing above is not accurate?


----------



## Lord Flashlight (Aug 3, 2013)

Nope. Simply stating my experience with Ultimate Lithium.


----------



## Robin24k (Aug 3, 2013)

I have to agree, especially with the Ultimate Lithium AAA's. The performance improvement isn't as significant as the AA's, especially during sporadic use, making it difficult to justify the price. However, they are still preferable in less frequently used lights because they will not leak.


----------



## Lightwriter (Dec 28, 2013)

Zbattery has the XL sheath in stock. I ordered and received two for Christmas gifts.
http://www.zbattery.com/Maglite-XL-Series-Flashlight-Holster?sc=7&category=130622

The MagTac polymer clip also works with the XL.
http://www.zbattery.com/Maglite-MAGTAC-Pocket-Clip-Assembly?sc=7&category=130622

Unfortunately, the original Duracells that came with my XL200 leaked. My dad gave me one as a gift Christmas 2012. I last used it on Black Friday and it was fine. Tried using it today and it didn't work. Tried unlocking it. I opened it up and the battery carrier was stuck. Pried it out and one of the AAAs had leaked. There is a single metal rod in the middle of the carrier and the leak is all over this rod and had also spread out to the other two cells. A replacement carrier is $12. I might try my luck with Duracell customer service. Maybe they can send me a check to cover a new XL200. If not, I'll try cleaning out the carrier to see if I can get it working again.

I have Rayovac 4.0 AAAs which I'll use from now on.


----------



## Lord Flashlight (Jan 2, 2014)

After only about a year of ownership the click switch on my xl200 occasionally plays up. Not switching on or not switching off. 

Puts you off a light when that happens as you can't rely on it. It's put me off getting a mag tac (even though there are other reasons to be put off).


----------



## El Camino (Jan 2, 2014)

You should be able to warranty it.


----------



## aab (Aug 2, 2015)

I'm strongly considering getting the XL200 but am I understanding correctly that you only get 12 minutes of battery life on high brightness before it dims? Does that mean if I use it 6 times for 2 minutes, I will never be able to get full brightness again until I recharge the batteries? If so I may reconsider.

Thanks


----------



## Lord Flashlight (Aug 2, 2015)

It's regulated to dim after a few minutes. Unless they've updated this model to deal with the battery drain issue, I'd get the XL50 instead. Which I still really like and just bought another.


----------



## aab (Aug 2, 2015)

Lord Flashlight said:


> It's regulated to dim after a few minutes. Unless they've updated this model to deal with the battery drain issue, I'd get the XL50 instead. Which I still really like and just bought another.



I just saw the XL50 dims after 5 minutes but based on a timer and not voltage so you can turn it off and back on for another 5 minutes. Is the 12 minutes on the XL200 a timer like the XL50 or is it based on voltage? If it's a timer like the XL50 and I can just turn it off and back on I don't mind, I don't think I ever left a flashlight lit for 12 minutes anyway.

I just saw the XL200 dims after exactly 12 minutes for all battery types, leading me to think it's a timer meaning you could get more than 12 minutes at max as long as you turn it off and back on.

However I read about standby current draw, how bad is it? I tend to charge my flashlight maybe 2-4 times per year as I rarely use them, would I be able to go so long between charges with the XL200?

Thanks


----------



## Robin24k (Aug 2, 2015)

aab said:


> I just saw the XL200 dims after exactly 12 minutes for all battery types, leading me to think it's a timer meaning you could get more than 12 minutes at max as long as you turn it off and back on.


Take a look at the 90% duty cycle runtime test here:

http://www.led-resource.com/2011/06/maglite-xl200-led-flashlight-review/



aab said:


> However I read about standby current draw, how bad is it? I tend to charge my flashlight maybe 2-4 times per year as I rarely use them, would I be able to go so long between charges with the XL200?


The standby current is 33.1 µA, but you can also just unscrew the tail cap enough so that it doesn't make contact anymore.


----------



## aab (Aug 2, 2015)

Robin24k said:


> Take a look at the 90% duty cycle runtime test here:
> 
> http://www.led-resource.com/2011/06/maglite-xl200-led-flashlight-review/
> 
> ...



What does that translate to in how often I'd have to recharge nimh batteries? I currently recharge my flashlight every 2-4 months (used rarely), would the XL200 be able to last at least 2 months between recharges without having to unscrew the cap?

Thanks


----------



## aab (Aug 2, 2015)

I ended up getting the XL200 at a local store and it's by far the best flashlight I ever had. I like the 5 different modes and the motion sensor to adjust brightness/strobe rate and for the mode where it can dim when not moved.


----------



## maglite mike (Aug 3, 2015)

The maglite xl200 happens to be my favorite light too. Followed by the maglite ml 125 and the ml 300 LX .


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 6, 2015)

Thread #6584 I've stumbled across in google searches. Geez this place shows up a lot.

Looking forward to mine arriving from Amazon as none of the stores around me carry it.
Bought the presentation box version.


----------



## Lord Flashlight (Sep 6, 2015)

Have they updated the LED in this out of interest? Bought mine in 2012 and I think it was 172 lumens.


----------



## maglite mike (Sep 6, 2015)

I don't believe it's been upgraded yet..but the xl50 had a recent upgrade


----------



## Caterpillar (Nov 13, 2016)

Does anybody know how to fix this high rate self discharge that affects XL200 flashlights? I own two of them and both are affected by this problem... If you leave batteries inside for 2 weeks and a halt, then when you use the Maglite, the batteries will be at a low charge


----------



## maglite mike (Nov 14, 2016)

Caterpillar said:


> Does anybody know how to fix this high rate self discharge that affects XL200 flashlights? I own two of them and both are affected by this problem... If you leave batteries inside for 2 weeks and a halt, then when you use the Maglite, the batteries will be at a low charge


Simply 1/4 twist the tail cap. This should prevent discharge.


----------



## rahul_does (Dec 11, 2016)

Phry said:


> "Interesting"
> 
> Really? That's how you would describe it? :shakehead
> 
> ...


Point!


----------



## CelticCross74 (Dec 11, 2016)

12 minutes until it regulates is actually extremely good for this cheap little light. As for the batteries draining out just unscrew the tail cap. Energizer Lithium L92 AAA's are indeed the best for longest run time and cold weather but man they really add up in expense vs a set of AAA Eneloop Pro's...


----------



## rahul_does (Dec 15, 2016)

Maybe, Baby! I have accepted that Maglites are not in my destiny! I have been getting Maglite, as gifts, since I was 13 and recently purchased XL200!

None, except for a trusty 3D, have lasted with me for more than a year! Lost, stolen, damaged! 3 2AA, 2 Solitaire, 2 2AAA and one XL200!

Let me check more for 3AAA/AA models for my EDC.


----------



## Lord Flashlight (Feb 18, 2022)

Well, in November 2021 I purchased the latest edition of the XL200. It's 230 lumens upgrade from the original 172 lumens (which I still have from 2012 and still works). But I was interested to know if they fixed the battery drain issue, and it seems they have. 4 months in with the same set of batteries and no drain yet. I got it in the gun metal color which is really nice. Apart from how good it feels in the hand, it still has unique functions that are seldom found elsewhere that I like and use.


----------



## hsa (Feb 18, 2022)

That's great that they fixed the parasitic drain. I really like the feel of the Xls. My XL 50 is 12 years old.


----------

